# Der Bau hat begonnen



## bayernhoschi (17. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich melde mich jetzt ein wenig verspätet, da ich vorher abends einfach keine Lust mehr hatte irgendetwas zu tun was auch nur im entferntesten mit Teich zu tun hatte.:muede

Also am Freitag den 13. hatten ich mit einigen Helfern den Teichneubau gestartet.

Jeden Tag von 7 Uhr bis Dunkelwerden

Am Anfang kamen wir ja noch recht gut voran, dann jedoch

Info vom Vermieter zum Bodengrund: Mutterboden und darunter Kies.
Stimmt zum Teil, aber die 1,5 Meter Lehm dazwischen vergaß er irgendwie zu erwähnen.

Auch den vor Jahren bestehenden Obstgarten hat er mir doch glatt vorenthalten
Wurzeln, Wurzeln, Wurzeln

Also Kumpel angerufen, der sich auch gleich in den LKW setzte und 10 Std. fröhlich bei mir im Garten baggerte(Er heißt Chris, nicht Bodo)

Irgendwann ist er(Der LKW) natürlich steckengeblieben

Das hieß den restlichen halben Meter von Hand ausschaufeln, war aber nur noch der vorher versprochene Kies

Zwischendurch noch schnell die Grundplatten für die Terasse und für den Filter gesetzt.

Ruchzuck noch den BA, die Verrohrung für den Skimmer und natürlich die Pumpenkammer verbuddelt.

Mal eben schnell Vließ rein und dann kam auch schon die Folie.

10 x 12 Meter zu zweit

Ein bischen Wasser rein, Falten verkleben und schnell den Filter dahingestellt wo sein ihm angedachter Platz ist.

Jetzt ist aus beruflichen Gründen erstmal Baustopp

Ich bin mit dem bis jetzt geleistetem jedoch zufrieden.:smoki

Dies war natürlich nur eine Kurzform, aber ich wollte euch die Sachlage nicht vorenthalten.

Es gibt demnächst sicher noch ausfürliche Infos.

Noch ein Wort zum Filter weil da sicher welche Neugierig sein werden:
Pumpenkammer aus Edelstahl mit rausnehmbarer Abtrennung tlw. Aus Lochblech eingegraben auf Wasserniveau.
Pumpe 16.000 Liter
Compactsieve
1.Tonne __ Hel-x bewegt
2.Tonne Japanmatte in Würfeln
Und da ihr ja alle Fotos wollt hab ich mal eine bunte Auswhl zusammengestellt.

Ach ja, die Teichmaße
Länge 7 Meter
Breiteste Stelle 4 Meter
Tiefste Stelle 1.9 Meter


----------



## Zacky (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

 fleißig, fleißig - da habt ihr ja richtig geackert... 

bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
manchmal kommt es etwas anders. 
Ihr habt es aber am Ende toll hinbekommen. 

Wie einfach es doch sein kann einen Teich auszubuddeln.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,
Da seit ihr ja richtig fleissig gewesen und es sieht schon klasse aus.

Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist:
Sind die Rohre an der Pumpenkammer direkt angeschlossen ohne Zugschieber?


----------



## Springmaus (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,

toll super  

Man wenn wir doch auch nur schon sooo weit wären :?

Leider müssen wir noch warten bis unser Nachbar seinen Minibagger entbehren kann

(OK dafür bekommen wir den dann auch für lau  also noch ein paar Tage warten)


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Und das alles so auf die schnelle  dickes daumen hoch


----------



## daighterman (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Wow,
das ging schnell. Ihr könnt auch mal bei mir vorbei kommen  
Ich wär froh wenn ich nur Lehmboden hätte. Bei mir sind riesige Felsbrocken drin, ich komm mir vor wie ein Sträfling im Steinbruch...


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ätsch ... ich hab Lehm und Steinbrocken ... wer kommt bei mir zum Schippen rum


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Danke für euer Lob, das geht runter wie Öl!
Also, wenn es bloß Lehm gewesen wäre hätte ich damit leben können.
Das schlimme waren die toten aber leider immernoch vorhandenen Wurzeln der alterwürdigen Obstbäume.
Auch eine __ Linde und eine __ Birke haben sich mal hier aufgehalten(Wieder mal ein Info-Bruchstück des weltbesten Vermieters)

Heute habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen den Kies den wir aus der Grube schaufeln mußten da ja der LKW stecken blieb von Hand aufzuladen und zur Kiesgrube zu bringen.
6 t mit einem 850 Kg - Anhänger

Aber was solls, Bewegung hält fit und meine Frau sagt da wachsen mir Muckis
@Zermalmer: Das kommt davon wenn man sowas in Eile macht: Hab doch glatt Fotos vergessen
Das Lochblech wird als "Trennwand" zur ganz groben Vorfilterung eingeschoben.
Mit den Zugschiebern regel ich den Wasserdurchfluß von BA und Skimmer.

Ich hoffe ihr seid bis hierher mit mir zufrieden und ich habe keine allzugroßen Fehler gemacht:beten


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
das mit dem Bagger war aber schon etwas Weichei.  Ich hab alle 15m³ mit der Hand rausgeschaufelt und mit dem Schubkarren weggefahren.
In 1m Tiefe war dann Schiefer, der sich nur schwer schaufeln ließ. Die Muckis haben sich aber leider schon zurückgebildet und das nächste mal kommt ein Bagger. 

Das mit den Zugschiebern ist ja in Ordnung, hast du die 2 unterschiedlichen aus Absicht eingebaut?

Grobe Vorabscheidung, ist ja gut, da passen aber sicher noch kleine Fische durch. 

Mach mal hinne und zeig uns bald die Bilder von den Fischen im Teich. 
Ausruhen und auf die Arbeit schieben zählt nicht. Der Tag hat 24 Stunden. :smoki


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,


> Der Tag hat 24 Stunden


wenn man die Mittagspause durchmacht kommt man sogar auf 25 Std.
Die unterschiedlichen Zugschieber habe ich genommen wil ich sie ganz einfach noch da hatte.
Kleine Fische, ja kann sein
Der Durchmesser der Lochung beträgt 10 mm und die Fische müßten erstmal durch den BA(Halte ich für möglich) oder den Skimmer(Halte ich für unmöglich)
Aber ich habe mich entschlossen ausschließlich Koi im Teich zu halten.
Wenns soweit ist folgen garantiert Bilder der Fischlein


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
war ja nur Spass, zwischendurch muss man auch die € erarbeiten, die zum Bau nötig sind.
Bei mir geht es meist auch nich so schnell voran, wie ich mir das wünsche. 

Das mit den BA und Skimmer in der Sammelkammer ist ja schon mal gut.
Danach gleich die Pumpe ohne was dazwischen. Was hattest du eigentlich noch an Filteranlage geplant?


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> @Zermalmer: Das kommt davon wenn man sowas in Eile macht: Hab doch glatt Fotos vergessen


Alles klar Ralph, ich hab es vermutet 

Die "Soda"-Schieber haste ja auch schon erklärt


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Jörg,

hab es auch als Spaß aufgefasst
Ja das mit den € ist so ne Sache, versuch mal bei uns in der Gegend Steine größer als 20 cm aufzutreiben.
Einzigste Möglichkeit Baustoffhandel: 320 €/t!
Aber ich hab ja gute Freunde
Kiesgrube in Richtung Alpen: 4 t incl. Lieferung 500 €

Jetzt gehe ich nochmal auf meine Filterung ein.
Die Pumpenkammer ist aus Edelstahl in der Größe B/H/T 80 cm/60 cm/50 cm
Die Kammer habe ich mit einem herausnehmbaren Rahmen geteilt.
Der Rahmen besteht in der oberen Hälfte aus 10 mm Lochblech, die untere Hälfte ist durch ein Edelstahlblech geschlossen, damit sich der erste Grobschmutz in der ersten Hälfte der Kammer absetzt.
Wenn ich jetzt die Zugschieber schließe kann ich den Schmutz bei Bedarf bequem absaugen.
Durch wiederöffnen der Zugschieber kann ich dann die Verrohrungen vom BA und Skimmer gleich spülen. So ist es zumindest geplant
Aus der zweiten Hälfte in der die Pumpe ist geht es dan in den Compactsieve.
Von da aus über zwei Leitungen die ich so angebracht habe das eine leichte Kreiselbewegung ensteht geht es in die erste Tonne mit __ Hel-X das zusätzlich noch mit einer Pumpe Belüftet wird.
Dann geht es in die zweite Tonne wo das Wasser von unten nach oben durch Japanmatte in Würfeln muß.
Dann, unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche,  zurück in den Teich.
Die Rücklaufleitung habe ich so verlegt das im Teich eine Kreisströmung entsteht.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
der Filter wird so nicht optimal den feinen Dreck rausholen.
Entweder erst durch dir Würfel, wo es hängenbleibt oder das __ Hel-X unbelüftet.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
optimale filterung ist noch ein Thema bei dem ich mich noch nicht so auskenne.
Das System wie ich es plane funktioniert bei einem Bekannten im 30000 Liter Teich bestens, deshalb wollte ich es so bauen.
Wenn ich erst durch die Matten Filter, muß ich die dann nicht recht oft säubern?
Warum __ Hel-X  unbelüftet? Dachte immer belüftet ist besser?


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
es kommst darauf an, was du haben willst. Von funktioniert gut, bis optimales Ergebnis liegen Welten. 
Ich habe im laufe der letzten Jahre immer wieder meinen Filter umgebaut und optimiert.
Sobald der Reinigungsaufwand deutlich kleiner wurde oder das Ergebbnis sichtbar, hat es was gebracht.

Dein Compactsieve hat 0.3mm Löcher, da geht noch einiges an sichtbaren Teilchen durch.
Damit das Wasser klar wird, sollten die im Filter raus. Das geht mit ruhendem __ Hel-X oder in den Matten.

Hast du schwimm oder schweb? Schwimm lässt sich ganz schwer bewegen. 
Beim bewegten wird die obere Schicht immer abgespült, das erhöht die Abbauleistung.
Der feine Dreck wird danach in einer ruhenden oder was anderem rausgeholt.
Besteht also kein Bedarf an der erhöhten Leistung, auf jeden Fall ruhend.


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg, ich grüße Dich

soviel ich weiß ist das __ hel-X schwebend.

Beim Compactsieve gibt es soviel ich weiß noch die Möglichkeit einen feineren Einsatz zu verwenden. Wollte ich halt erstmal ausprobieren und später evtl. verändern

90% der Teichbesitzer die ich kenne werden mit ihrem Filter anscheinend nie fertig, zu denen werde ich wohl auch zählen

Aber wenn alles auf Anhieb klappt, dann ist es im ersten Moment vieleicht super
allerdings hat man dann ja keine "Tüftelarbeit" mehr

Wäre doch auch irgendwie schade, oder?


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So,
die Lieferung für die Ufergestaltung ist angekommen
Aber so können die nicht ins Wasser


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Also ruckzuck den Dampfstrahler rausgeholt und kurz danach sah das ganze dan so aus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Das gestalten des Ufers muß jedoch noch bis morgen warten, da meine fleißigen Helfer beruflich leider nicht so flexibel sind wie ich

Die großen Steine allein schleppen?

Aber da das Wetter bei uns heute mal so richtig mitspiel und der Elektriker Zeit hat, wird heut noch der Strom für den Filter und die Terasse gelegt

Der Kies zum Lückenfüllen muß auch noch gewaschen werden (sagt die beste Ehefrau von allen grad im vorbeigehen)

Sie meint natürlich:"Du mußt den Kies noch waschen"

Also ich geh dann mal den Dampfstrahler holen


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

es hat sich was getan.

Wir haben den Regentag gestern genutzt und waren noch recht fleissig

Die randgestaltung erwies sich jedoch als rechte Schinderei, hat sich aber wie ich finde gelohnt.

Da wir ausreichend Steine hatten, habe ich mich kurzfristig für einen kleinen "Wasserfall" entschieden.

Vom alten Teich lag noch unter der Grasnarbe eine Zulaufleitung vom Brunnen
also schnell den Schlagbohrer geholt und zack! Fertig war der Quellstein

Den Bau der Holzterasse haben wir uns auch nicht nehmen lassen

Bepflanz ist der Teich bis jetzt nur mit zwei Miniseerosen. Einige __ Schwertlilien warten auch noch auf ihren Einsatz.
Des weiteren habe ich an __ Blutweiderich, Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel und __ Hechtkraut gedacht

Heute möchte ich dann noch den Filter verkleiden und am Wasserfall vieleicht noch so eine Art Plateu bauen. Meine Frau hat sich so ein Japanischen Tempel gekauft und der muß ja irgenwohin.

Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fodos für euch

Bis später:cu


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
da habt ihr ja ganz schön was geschafft - Respekt. 

Kannst du von dem Filterhaus noch mal eine Nahaufnahme machen. Ich hab eine Schwerkraftanlage und kann den leider gar nicht sehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
ich kann Dir im Moment nur auf die schnelle ein paar Bilder anbieten, allerdings noch ohne Filtermedium.
Zur Erklärung: in der weißen Tonne ist __ Hel-X schwebend und belüftet, in der blauen Tonne befinden sich Japanmatten in Würfreln. Die Pumpenkammer hatte ich ja schon mal erklärt.
Vor den Tonnen läuft das Wasser durch einen Compactsieve mit einer Maschenweite von(jetzt ganz sicher) 250 Micron.

Ich werde demnächst mal versuchen ein Video einzustellen das das ganze vieleicht besser erklärt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo ihr lieben,
habe heute weniger geschafft wie ich mir vorgenommen hatte
Die Nachbarn waren einfach zu Neugierig und haben mich von der Arbeit abgehalten.
Immerhin habe ich es geschafft den Filter zu verkleiden
Und weil noch etwas Zeit und Holz über war:smoki
Der Vogel im Garten hat mich auch so flehend:betenangeschaut, habe ich ihm noch schnell ein Häuschen gebaut


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
wie so ein Filter aussieht weiß ich schon. Nur meiner ist in der Erde vergraben und kaum sichtbar. 







Das Bild ist vollkommen ausreichend. Das Wort Filterhaus trifft es sehr gut. 
Meine Nachbarn würde sich nur an die Stirn kloppen, wozu man das wegen der paar bunten Fische im Teich braucht. 

Es ist schön mit Holz verkleidet.  Darf ich es trotzdem als Beispiel für eine gepumpte Filteranlage verwenden. 
Sorry, das "Ding" ist einfach lustig. Du wolltest es ja nicht anders. Auch der Abfluss in den Teich, mit Kokosmatten kaschiert. 
Tut mir echt Leid, aber hab mich lange nicht mehr so gut unterhalten.


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

das häuschen sieht aus wie die buden auf dem weihnachtsmarkt 

da kannst du im winter glühwein ausschenken 

sorry  aber das musste sein


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Katja und Jörg,
ihr seid ja sowas von gemein

Aber ich bin euch nicht böse, spaß muß halt sein

Mir wäre ein Schwerkraftsystem auch lieber gewesen, ist aber leider nicht möglich

Wenn die Bäumchen erstmal so richtig grün sind ist vom "Glühweinstand" auch nicht mehr so viel zu sehen.

Ein Unterstand für die Abfalltonnen soll ja auch noch hintendran gebaut werden, was dem ganzen hoffentlich seinen Schrecken nimmt

Die Kokosmatte verschwindet doch auch noch

Der momentane Plan ist, das Rohr mit Ufermatte zu umwickeln und diese zu bepflanzen:gdaumen

So, ich hoffe ihr habt mich wieder lieb

Und wenn es mal wieder so richtig 10 ist, dann seid ihr herzlichst auf einen Gluhwein eingeladen


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

..super Baufortschritt Ralph!
Da darf man gespannt sein wie es weiter geht! Toll!
Bitte weiter berichten


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Der Berufsalltag hat mich voll wieder, aus diesem Grund habe ich heute nicht viel geschafft.
Immerhin hab ich die Terasse geölt
Ein paar Pflänzchen hab ich auch schon gesetzt
Nochmal meine Frage: __ Hechtkraut, __ Blutweiderich, Tannenwedel und __ Froschlöffel?
Kann das hinhauen?
Ich hab umlaufend ca. 10 - 25 cm Wassertiefe
Müßte allerdings zwischen die Steine pflanzen


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> zwischen die Steine pflanzen....



bin ich froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die oft zweimal was in die hand nehmen muss, weil es nicht schnell genug ging mit der 1. idee....


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Angeblich soll es gehen
Aber Pflanzen so ganz ohne Substrat

Hat jemand damit schon mal Ehrfahrungen gemacht?

Habe mir schon gedacht Lehm oder Spielsand, evtl. ein Gemisch von beiden in Pflanzkörbe zu tun, die ich dann zwischen den Steinen verstecken kann.

@Katja: Letzteres war meine 2, Idee, ich hoffe ich brauche keine 3.


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
das ist das beste, was du machen kannst. 
Auch Teichminze und einige Gräser wachsen sehr gut.

Wichtiger für den Teich sind die Unterwasserpflanzen.
Im Sommer können auch Schwimmpflanzen gut Nährstoffe ziehen.

Vielleicht noch was zur Menge.
Ich habe vorige Woche die Teichpflanzen zwischen den Steinen mit der Heckenschere gekürzt und 2 Schubkarren Biomasse entsorgt. 
Das ist viel weniger als früher, da ich nun mehr Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen habe.

Du kannst aber die Erntemenge sicher etwas vergrößern, wenn du noch Substrat mit einbringst.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Bei Unterwasserpflanzen bin ich mir noch unsicher. Wie einsetzen? In Körben oder freischwimmend?
Welche Pflanzen sind am besten geeignet?
__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sollen nicht schlecht sein, aber stark wuchernd.
Irgendwelche Tipps????


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
die kannst du beide gut nehmen.
An einen Stein binden und an einer nicht zu stark bewegten Stelle versenken.
Mach aber nicht zu viel rein, sonst wachsen deine Fadenalgen nicht mehr so gut.

Das mit dem wuchern kommt nur, wenn du auch die Fische fütterst.


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hallo Raph,
eine schöne Badewanne hast Du da für Deine Fische, gebaut  oki
meine Hochachtung!


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,

erstmal Gratulation zum neuen -  ratz fatz fertig gewesen 

nun zum Feinschliff:



> __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sollen nicht schlecht sein, aber stark wuchernd.
> Irgendwelche Tipps????


 
nur Hornkraut (schwimt frei herum), Wasserpest ned unbedingt, kann zur Plage werden (ich versuch sie wieder aus dem Teich zu bekommen - wächst wie blöd)

Unterwasserpflanzen pflanzen geht ganz einfach: Pflanze + etwas wenig Lehm/Sand in ein Papiertaschentuch eingeschlagen, mit etwas Zwirn zugebunden und an passender Stelle im Teich versenkt. 

Das Papiertaschentuch löst sich langsam auf und die UWa-Pflanze sollte dann genug Wurzeln haben.


----------



## Plätscher (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



mitch schrieb:


> nur __ Hornkraut (schwimt frei herum), __ Wasserpest ned unbedingt, kann zur Plage werden (ich versuch sie wieder aus dem Teich zu bekommen - wächst wie blöd)



Hallo,

sei doch froh das die Wasserpest so wuchert. Man kann sie rel. einfach ausdünnen und somit die in der Wasserpest gebundenen Nährstoffe entfernen. Ohne sie, würden sich andere Pflanzen über die Nährstoffe hermachen und das sind dann wahrscheinlich Fadenalgen. Was ist dir lieber?


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo zusammen,

@Marlies, @Mitch: Danke fürs Lob

Leider bin ich in letzter Zeit beruflich stark gefordert, so das ich nicht allzuviel am Teich machen kann. Und das bei dem Wetter

Immerhin hab ich es geschafft die Terasse fertig zu Ölen und die Gestaltung des kleinen Hügels mit Wasserfall ist auch schon mal angefangen worden.

Ich mach mir immer noch Gedanken über Unterwasserpflanzen

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp ob es noch andere als __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest gibt die mit einer Tiefe von 1,9 m zurechtkommen?

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
ich nochmal

Hab da noch ne Frage zum Rücklaufrohr, das wollte ich mit Ufermatte umwickeln und dann irgendwie __ Moos drauf befestigen.

Wenn ich das Moos mit Angelsehne oder ähnlichem drauf fixiere, wächst es dann an?
Oder soll ich doch lieber Ufermattensaat nehmen

Mit dem Moos könnte ich es halt so machen das ich es teilweise über die Steine "auslaufen" lasse. Sieht vieleicht aus wie natürlich gewachsen.
Zumindest stelle ich es mir so vor.


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Hoschi
Wenn es auf deinen Rücklaufrohr feucht ist kannst du es mit __ Moos machen, ansonsten trocknet es dir auf dem Rohr ( Matte ) aus bevor es zu wachsen anfängt ! Mach das Moos lieber auf die Steine am Ufer ,da ist es nass genug vom Teich her und lass es " in Richtung Matte wachsen ! Siehe hier zu mal Moos-Joghurt-Masse !
Ey Hoschi
Wat iss denn mit dem Glühweinstand passiert ! Ist jetzt warm , hat er seine Bretterverkleidung abgelegt ?
LG Andre
Option : Ufermattensaat als Übergangslösung ist zu empfehlen !
Wir sprechen doch wie im Bild zu sehen von Kokosmatten ! Oder ?
Bei der richtigen Ufermatte kann man das Moos auch gleich machen, da die Matte Wasser zieht und so das Moos wässert !


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
ich würde das Rohr gleich am Filter runter gehen lassen und den Auslauf dann zwischen den Steinen machen.
So plätschert das Wasser fast natürlich zwischen den Steinen hervor. 

Das ist eine Stolperfalle und egal wie du es verkleidest es sieht nicht schön aus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

@Andre,
Ja, ja der Glühweinstand. Der wurde auf die schnell in ne Bierbude umfunktioniert
Die Kokosmatte kommt auf alle Fälle weg, die will ich nicht mehr sehen
Da kommt ne richtge grüne Ufermatte rauf

Morgen kommt der Typ mit dem Neoprenkleber nochmal vorbei, hat bei mir auf PVC-Folie allerdings nicht ganz hingehauen. Trotzdem noch Intersse?

@Jörg
Ich hab das Rohr so verlegt, weil der Stumpf von der blöden __ Birke sich da immer noch rumtreibt:evil

Aber vor dem "Getränkestand" wird ja noch eine kleine Terasse mit Klappe für die Pumpenkammer gebaut.
Die laß ich einfach vor dem Rohr anfangen und weg isses.

Auch hab ich das Rohr mit Bögen so gelegt das der Wasserrücklauf ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Dadurch habe ich eine wunderbare Kreisströmung:smoki


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph, 
dann such einen Weg an den Wurzeln vorbei.
Ich will auch eine neuen Folienflansch reinmachen, damit der Zulauf zum neuen Vorfilter in der Erde verläuft.
Isoliere das Rohr auch gegen Frostschäden. Falls der Filter nicht immer läuft.
Stelle später noch Bilder von Pflanzen ein. Habe heute 1,5 m ausgelichtet, damit der Rest besser wachsen kann.
Sitze noch am Teich und das Handy will keine Bilder hochladen. :evil


----------



## AdamL (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,

sieht echt klasse aus dein Teich. Respekt vor der Arbeit die du da reingehängt hast.

Gruß Adam


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,

hier noch die angedrohten Bilder. Ich hatte Gestern ca. 1,5 m Ufer ausgelichtet, damit die nachwachsenden etwas mehr Platz haben. 
An diese Stelle kam ich mit der Heckenschere nicht gut hin.

Den Schubkarren lasse ich noch mindestens 1 Tag am Teich stehen, damit die Libellenlarven und anderes Kleingetier zurück kann.
Ich hoffe man kann erkennen welches Substrat mittlerweile verwendet wird.  Anfangs hatte ich feinen Kies genommen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Danke Adam.
Hallo Jörg,
Wenn das mit den Wurzeln umgehen doch so einfach wäre.
Ich denke ich bleibe bei der Lösung mit dem Holzpodest, davor vieleicht eine kleine Brücke
War eine Idee meiner Frau, finde ich auch gutSchon allein deshalb weil ich so ein Holzfetischist bin, Mein Beruf: Metallbauer

Zu deinen Pflanzen, das sieht mir stark nach überhauptkeinem Substrat aus
Das war jetzt aber nur Uferbepflanzung, richtig? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Unterwasserpflanzen die ich auch in einer Tiefe von 1,9 m setzen kann und die nicht allzustark wuchern.
Auch Schwimmpflanzen die viel Nährstoffe ziehen habe ich in Betracht gezogen, wie schaut es da mit __ Wassernuß oder Wasserhyazinthen(Wird glaub ich auch __ Wassersalat genannt)aus?
Irgendwelche Erfahrung? Bin für alles dankbar:beten


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
wenn deine Frau das gut findet, mach es einfach so. 

Unterwasserpflanzen, die in einem Koiteich nicht stark wuchern. 
Entweder die Koi machen sie komplett platt oder du kannst sie dann Ende der Sommers mit Schubkarren entsorgen.
Bei mir im Teich wächst __ Hornkraut seht gut. Koi sehr gut erzogen, die zupfen die Fadenalgen von den zarten "Blättern" ab.

__ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthen habe ich auch schon Schubkarrenweise verschenkt.
Im Frühjahr sind das ein paar Ableger, mit entsprechend Koidunk wachsen die ganz ordentlich.

Ganz grob geschätzt ergibt 1KG Futter 1KG Pflanzenmasse trocken, das sind dann 10KG die aus dem Teich geholt werden müssen.
Es spielt dabei kaum eine Rolle ob das normale Pflanzen oder Fadenalgen sind.


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Mit __ Hornkraut habe ich im Aquarium schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, aus diesem Grund bin ich da vorsichtig. Neige eher zur __ Wasserpest, die nicht so stark wuchernd sein soll
__ Wassersalat und - hyazinthen werde ich wohl ein- bzw. aufsetzen, schon allein weil sie mir optisch gut gefallen.
Du hast nichts zu deinem Substrat erwähnt, habe ich das richtig gesehen und du hast die Pflanzen ohne Sustrat direkt gesetzt? Machen soviel ich weiß viele so


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
ich hatte früher __ Hornkraut im AQ vorgezogen, damit entspechend viel in den Teich konnte, wenn es warm wurde.
Entweder man hat einen sehr guten Vorfilter (VF oder TF), der viel feine Biomasse rausholt oder man bringt Pflanzen ein, die stark wuchern.
Fadenalgen muss man nicht extra einbringen, die wachsen gut, wenn das andere Pflanzen nicht tun.

In einem Koiteich werden viele Nährstoffe über das Futter eingebracht. Die müssen irgendwie wieder raus.
Substrat behindert bei den stark wuchernden Pflanzen die Aufnahme von Nährstoffen.
Es gibt aber Arten, die durchaus ein Substrat benötigen, z.B. Seerosen.

Bei mit hat sich auch die Haltung von Nutzpflanzen am Teich gut bewährt.
Pfefferminztee kann Kiloweise geerntet werden. Der wuchert zwar stark, duftet aber toll und ist vielseitig nutzbar.
Im Sommer lassen sich auch frische wohlschmeckende Getränke damit zubereiten.


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Leute,
aufgrund diverser Geburtstagsfeiern ist in letzter Zeit nicht allzuviel passiert
Dennoch war ich nicht ganz untätig: Aufgrund anfangs erwähnter Feiern mußte halt der Pavilion aufgestellt werden.
Auch die Randbepflanzung habe ich mir ein wenig zur Brust genommen.
Nochmal die Unterwasserpflanzen: Ich denke ich werde __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut einsetzen und as ganze ziemlich schnell da das Wasser so langsam grün wird(aber das war mir ja schon vorher klar)

Wenn man das Hornkraut im Auge behält, sollte es doch möglich sein die Pflanze einigermaßen im Griff zu haben?

Habe leider schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, frage daher lieber öfter nach:sorry


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,
__ Hornkraut wächst solange bis die Nährstoffe im Wasser nachlassen.
Dann kannst du einen Teil davon einfach entsorgen.
Die Fische mögen es, entweder zum verstecken oder zum fressen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Guten morgen Jörg,

das hört sich doch genau nach dem an was ich will

Ich geh mal davon aus das es sich mit der __ Wasserpest ähnlich verhällt?


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

wow, superschöner pavillon-sitzplatz


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Danke Katja,

das plane ich schon seit 10 Jahren, hat bis jetzt nie sollen sein, aber.....
siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo zusammen,
an dieser Stelle wollte ich eigentlich von großen Fortschritten berichten.

Ich habe es noch geschaft, die Pflanzsteine einzusetzen, die als Mähkante gedacht sind.
Außerdem finde ich das ich dadurch eine optisch ansprechende Abgrenzung der -nennen wir es mal- Teichzone erreiche.

Dabei ist es dann passiert lockere Drehung aus der Hüfte, und..... Bandscheibenvorfall

Mein Arzt sagt ich soll jetzt halt eine Zeitlang nicht am Teich machen und einfach malkaffee die Füße stillhalten.

Naja, die Gelegenheit sich um die Bepflanzung wieder mehr Gedanken zu machen

Es ist noch reichlich Platz für Grünzeug da.

Bis jetzt hab ich 
ca. 25 __ Schwertlilien
Schachtelhalm
__ Froschlöffel
Irgendwas, das aussieht wie Minibinsen(Muß ich nochmal die beste Ehefrau von allen fragen)
2 Miniseerosen
__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest

letzteres allerdings noch nicht in der Menge die ich gerne hätte.
Scheint im Moment der Renner zu sein, überall ausverkauft

Das Hornkraut hab ich ein bischen in den Steinen eingeklemmt, damit es nicht gleich im Skimmer verschwindet, zur Wassrpest hab ich jetzt nochmal ne Frage, es kam ja der Tipp mit dem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch, Papiertaschentuch drum und ab ins Wasser.

Die Pflänzchen sind ca 20cm lang, der Teich ist 1,9m Tief das Wasser ist grünlich-bräunlich mit einer Sichttiefe von 20-30cm.
Wächst es da überhaupt so ganz ohne Licht

Ach ja, das ist die "Mauer des Anstoßes"


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
da bin ich nochmal

Hab eben beim Werner ein bischen was grünes bestellt

Seerose Nymphaea "__ Aurora"
__ Schwanenblume
Tannenwedel 
__ Blutweiderich
Goldkolben
__ Hechtkraut
Breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut

Ich hoffe das meine Auswahl so einigermaßen hinhaut

Soeben waren die Schwiegereltern da und hatten eine Überaschung dabei

1 Doitsu Kujaku ca 15cm
1 Asagi ca 10cm
3 "Euro-Koi" ca 5-7cm

Jetzt bin ich mit etwas unsicher, kann ich die Tiere schon einsetzen?

Der Filter läuft seit knapp 2 Wochen und wurde zur Hälfte mit eingefahrenem __ Hel-x gestartet.
Der Teichbauer der mich so schön unterstützt hat und das Hel-x auch gesponsort hat schwört auf den "Pilotfisch".
Aus diesem Grund hat er mir auch einen Showa ca 15cm geschenkt der schon munter seine Runden dreht.
Laut seiner Aussage kann ich die Fische bedenkenlos einsetzen, da der Filter eingefahren sein müßte und meine Wasserwerte dadurch im grünen Bereich liegen.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Ich bin ein wenig unsicher


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Hoschi
Fische jetzt einsetzen ? 
Was wär denn die Alternative als der "14tägige" Teich ,die Badewanne oder was ?
 Ergo  TEICH !
 Du hast ausserdem den Filter mit gebrauchten __ HEL-X angefahren , so sollte er schon jetzt funktionieren !
Und wenn der Pilot munter schwimmt , dann los ,sonst wird er noch traurig und einsam ! 
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Andre,





> Ergo TEICH !
> Du hast ausserdem den Filter mit gebrauchten __ HEL-X angefahren , so sollte er schon jetzt funktionieren !
> Und wenn der Pilot munter schwimmt , dann los ,sonst wird er noch traurig und einsam !



So hab ich es auch gesehen

Ich hab auch einige schöne Bilder von den Tierchen gemacht

Natürlich habe ich dann mittels beschränkter Bewegungsfähigkeit(Die Bandscheibe) mich so blöd angestellt, das ich die Kamera mit im Teich versenkt habe

Hab sie zwar nach langem Suchen im Wasserchen wieder raus bekommen, aber die Bilder meine ich sind wohl hinüber

Ich schau mal ob noch was zu retten ist:beten


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Digital Camera ?
Dann Chip raus und trocknen lassen ! NICHT mit Fön ,nicht in direkter Sonnenstrahlung usw....
Mit der Camera genau so aber Batterie oder Akku´s raus ! Und bloss nicht so viel schauen ob dies und jenes noch geht ! Bei der Camera kann das gut 3 Wochen dauern also GEDULD !
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ja, Digi-Cam.
Aber ohne Chip, hatte grad keinen zur Hand und hab den internen Speicher genutzt.
Wenn das wirklich 3 Wochen dauern kann, kann ich ja fast neue Bilder machen

In dieser Zeit sollte das Wasser im Teich soweit klar sein das man die Kerlchen schön sehen sollte

Trotzdem wäre es schön von jedem eine schöne Nahaufnahme zu haben

Werde mir wohl eine neue zulegen, denn 3 Wochen warten?


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
für die schwierigen Aufnahmen am Teich habe ich mir letzte Woche eine Unterwasserkamera von Medion geholt.
Die kann auch mal in den Teich fallen oder sogar Bilder unter Wasser machen.

Die Koi kannst du ruhig reinpacken. Dein Pilotfisch muss muss ja auch was zu tun haben.
Bei der Menge an Wasser, ist auch der nicht voll arbeitende Filter erst mal kein Problem.
Wegen dem Nitritpeak würde ich mal eine Prise Salz (1KG) in den Teich machen.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

@Joerg 


> Prise Salz (1KG


Na Gott sei Dank, das Du es präzise angegeben hast ! >>>>Prise 
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Grüß Dich Jörg,


> Unterwasserkamera




Ich bin aber auch ein Blödel

Das Teichleben kann doch so einfach sein

Das mit dem Salz hab ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Aber was für Salz? Jodfrei, Meersalz, Himalayesalz,....

Und 1KG? Im Teich sind 24T Liter, ist da 1KG zuviel oder eher zu wenig

Ich kenn mich da leider gar nicht aus


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> @Joerg
> 
> Zitat:
> Prise Salz (1KG
> ...



Jörg hat anscheinend dicke Finger


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
rechne mal die Prise für die Suppe auf die Menge an Teichwasser um. 

24 KG wären 0,1%, das nehmen einige als ständige Zugabe.
Ich kenne welche die 0,3% zugeben, das wären dann 72 KG.

Das ganz billige Jodfreie tut es. Du kannst aber auch Himalayesalz oder "Fleur de Sal" einfliegen lassen. 
Ca. 0,40€ müsstest du dann für diese Vorsichtsmaßnahme investieren.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

HE He Joerg


> rechne mal die Prise für die Suppe auf die Menge an Teichwasser um



Fischsuppe ? 

Duck und weg !

LGAndre


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Also das gute vom Aldi

Mal schauen was die Küche noch hergibt und dann schön den Teich würzen.
Ich seh schhon wieder die Gesichter der Nachbarn, irgendwann lassen die mich glaube ich abholen von den Männern mit den weißen Turnschuhen

Von wegen Nitritpeak, ich hab beim rumwurschteln gerade meinen Testkoffer gefunden, ist wohl noch vom Aquarium übriggeblieben

Dann werde ich mich heute Nachmittag mal mit Laborarbeit beschäftigen:smoki


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Fischsuppe ?




Ich mag keinen Fisch


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,

ich hab da mal was zum thema Salz bei "koi-discount.de" gefunden



> *Seien Sie vorsichtig beim Einsatz von Medikamenten. Durch den gleichzeitigen Einsatz von Teichsalz und Medikamenten können die Medikamente Ihre Wirkstoffe verlieren. Vor einer Medikamentierung muss Teichsalz aus Ihrem Kreislauf entfernt werden. *


 
also bitte vorher gut überlegen


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Mitsch,
das ist grundsärzlich richtig aber fast alle Medikamente können bis 0,1% noch angewendet werden.
Das Grundwasser in einigen Regionen hat schon einen hohen Salzgehalt.

Nur zum dämpfen des Nitritpeaks reicht schon maximal 0,01% .


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
dir Labortätigkeit ist abgeschlossen, nun teile ich euch mal meine Werte mit.

Temp.                          17 Grad
pH                               8,5
kH                               7
Ammonium NH4           0,5 mg/l
Ammoniak NH3           0,08 mg/l
Nitrit NO2 weniger als   0,3 mg/l
Nitrat NO3                   5 mg/l
Phosphat PO4             0,0 mg/l
Eisen Fe                     0,0 mg/l
Kupfer Cu                    0,0 mg/l

aus dem pH-Wert und dem kH-Wert komme ich mit dem CO2-Wert auf weniger als 3 mg/l.

Bis auf den Eisenwert und der CO2-Sättigung, kann ich glaube ich zufrieden sein.

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp wie ich diese Werte rauf bringe, und ist bei diesem Nitrit-Wert ein aufsalzen überhaupt nötig oder sinnvoll?


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
genau dieses giftige Nitrit wird über die Kiemen aufgenommen, sind andere Ionen (Salz) in größerer Anzahl vorhanden, kommen die nicht rein. Ab 0.3 kann es je nach PH Wert schon toxisch sein.

Der Filter läuft noch nicht. 
Ammonium NH4 0,5 mg/l und Ammoniak NH3 0,08 mg/l sollten nicht mehr nachweisbar sein.
Das sind die direkten Ausscheidungen der Koi.

Ganz wenig oder gar nicht füttern und ordentlich WW. Die Werte sind nicht bedenklich nur noch zu hoch.

Hattest du denn den Filter angeimpft mit eingelaufenem Material?
Am schnellsten (auch günstig) sollte es gehen, wenn du dir von jemand Filterdreck besorgst.
Damit den Filter so richtig einsauen und 30 Minuten nur belüften.

Der CO² Wert pendelt sich mit den anderen schon ein, wenn du etwas belüftest.
Phosphat sieht gut aus, da werden die Algen leider etwas kümmern.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
ich glaub das mit dem Salz hab ich kapiert und werde es so machen.
Ich hab eigentlich geglaubt Nitrit von 0,3 mg/l sind ein guter Wert, war es zumindest in Aquarianerkreisen(meines Wissen nach)


> Ammonium NH4 0,5 mg/l und Ammoniak NH3 0,08 mg/l sollten nicht mehr nachweisbar sein.
> Das sind die direkten Ausscheidungen der Koi.


Seit heute sind in den 24T Litern 6 Koi drin von denen der größte mal gerade 15cm hat

Ob die Ausscheidung dieser paar Fischlein tatsächlich für die Werte verantwortlich sind?



> Hattest du denn den Filter angeimpft mit eingelaufenem Material?
> Am schnellsten (auch günstig) sollte es gehen, wenn du dir von jemand Filterdreck besorgst.
> Damit den Filter so richtig einsauen und 30 Minuten nur belüften



Die Hälfte vom __ Hel-x ist altes eingefahrenes Material



> Der CO² Wert pendelt sich mit den anderen schon ein, wenn du etwas belüftest



Durch belüften wird doch CO2 ausgetrieben



> Phosphat sieht gut aus, da werden die Algen leider etwas kümmern.



Tja, Pech für die Algen
Ich glaub damit kann ich Leben


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
ich nochmal.

Nochmal kurz zurück zur __ Wasserpest.

Macht es jetzt Sinn sie ins Tiefe zu setzen wo sie kein Licht bekommt, oder kann ich sie auch zwischen die Steine setzen und  sie knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche wachsen lassen
Könnte ganz hübsch aussehen stelle  ich mir vor


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
0,3 mg/l ist der maximal tolerierbare Wert. Die toxizität ist stark abhängig vom PH Wert. In einem eingelaufenen Teich sollte der Wert 0 sein.

Das du A/A schon messen kannst, zeigt, dass du dich mit den Sachen auskennst. War wohl dein "Mittelstrahl".  

Der Filter wird ein paar Wochen brauchen, bis er alles sauber rausholt. Bedenken hab ich bisher keine.
Behalte die Werte mal 4 Wochen im Auge, danach sollte alles im Lot sein.

Das mit dem CO² ist schon richtig, daher belüfte ich im Filter ständig nur wenig, damit der PH Wert keine großen Tag-Nacht Schwankungen hat.
Auch der kürzliche Ausfall von der minimalen Belüftung ist mir gleich an den Koi aufgefallen.  
In den Sommermonaten dann Nachts ordentlich, da der Sauerstoffgehalt ansonsten sehr tief absackt.
Ist eine Gradwanderung wenn man sich mit der Wasserchemie etwas auskennt.
Für den Phosphat Wert hatte ich mir extra den JBL "sensitiv" angeschafft. Ist aber trotzdem noch kaum nachweißbar.

Echt blöde, wollte eine tolle Phosphatausfällung mal ausprobieren, aber bei den Werten macht das kaum Sinn.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
eines mal Eben am Rande: Ralph mit ph nicht mit f

Bin da ein wenig eigen

Die Werte werde ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.
Das der Filter noch ein wenig Zeit braucht, mit dem hab ich auch schon gerechnet, aber ich glaube durch die Verwendung des "alten" __ Hel-x hab ich die Einfahrzeit um einiges verkürzen können.

Belüften tue ich nur die erste Tonne mit dem Hel-x, jedoch kommen beim Rücklaufrohr im Teich auch noch einige "Luftblaserl" raus.


> War wohl dein "Mittelstrahl".



Das war das gute bayrische Bier



> Für den Phosphat Wert hatte ich mir extra den JBL "sensitiv" angeschafft.



Ist das ein Mittel das Phosphat in den Teich bringt?
Ich hab immer gedacht, das Zeugs sollte raus


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
die __ Wasserpest kannst du erst mal zwischen die Steine setzen.
Die fühlt sich da aktuell erst mahl wohler. Wenn es wärmer wird, kann sie dann auch tiefer.
Bis dahin ist das Wasser sicher klar.

Gerne kann ich auch bald einen Schubkarren __ Wasserminze bereitstellen.
Die macht sich zwischen den Steinen sehr gut. Im Sommer sind dann kaum noch welche zu sehen.
Gegen Herbst blühen die schön lila und der Duft ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jorg,
das mit der __ Wasserpest werde ich dann mal so machen.:smoki

Auf das Angebot mit der __ Wasserminze komme ich gerne zurück

Scheint ein sehr schönes Gewächs zu sein.

Und der Duft hilft im Herbst bestimmt bei den dann doch öfter anfallenden Erkältungen


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Das war das gute bayrische Bier
> 
> Ist das ein Mittel das Phosphat in den Teich bringt?
> Ich hab immer gedacht, das Zeugs sollte raus


Ralph,
ich weiß gar nicht was du wegen deinem Namen hast. 
Ich werde mir nächste Woche wieder ein "helles" in Ismaning genehmigen. 

Bin ich schon verrückt geworden. 
Das ist eine Testreagenz von JBL, die den Phospatwert bis 0,02 mg/L mit einer Referenzprobe noch ermitteln kann.
Ich hatte mir extra saubere Eisenspäne von meinem Bruder organisiert. Der sitzt an der Quelle. 

Damit kann man Phosphat ausfällen, wenn das Eisenoxyd sich mit dem Phosphat verbindet.
Echt Blöde, wenn nichts zum ausfällen da ist. Werde jetzt erst mal ordentlich füttern.  
Mein Filter läuft seit 2 Jahren ununterbrochen und sollte nun eingelaufen sein.  :smoki


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg, was ist das für eine Wasserpflanze mit diesen ovalen Schwimmblättern???

Wenn Ihr bayrisches Bier genießt dann passt auf, da gibts grosse Unterschiede!


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Ralph,
> ich weiß gar nicht was du wegen deinem Namen hast.


Ist wohl so ein Tick


> Ich werde mir nächste Woche wieder ein "helles" in Ismaning genehmigen.





> Das ist eine Testreagenz von JBL, die den Phospatwert bis 0,02 mg/L mit einer Referenzprobe noch ermitteln kann.
> Ich hatte mir extra saubere Eisenspäne von meinem Bruder organisiert. Der sitzt an der Quelle.
> 
> Damit kann man Phosphat ausfällen, wenn das Eisenoxyd sich mit dem Phosphat verbindet.
> Echt Blöde, wenn nichts zum ausfällen da ist. Werde jetzt erst mal ordentlich füttern.



Du bist in Dinge vorgedrungen, die ich noch zu erforschen versuche



> Wenn Ihr bayrisches Bier genießt dann passt auf, da gibts grosse Unterschiede!



Oha, da kennt sich aber jemand aus



> Mein Filter läuft seit 2 Jahren ununterbrochen und sollte nun eingelaufen sein



Aber auch erst seit kurzem, oder


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Oha, da kennt sich aber jemand aus



Nicht weit entfernt von meinem schönen Wohnort liegt die Wiege des Bieres. Nicht weit entfernt wurde 1516 das Reinheitsgebot verkündet, hier ist die älteste Klosterbrauerei der Welt, die älteste Privatbrauerei, die älteste Brauerei überhaupt, das weltgrößte Hopfenanbaugebiet und so könnte ich weitermachen aber das ist alles Off Topic.


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



pyro schrieb:


> was ist das für eine Wasserpflanze mit diesen ovalen Schwimmblättern???


Ich denke mal es ist __ Froschbiss, den richtigen Lateinischen Namen kenne ich leider nicht. 
Die wächst vom Bodengrund sehr willig bis zur Oberfläche und hat dann kleine Blütenstengel.
Hab sie letzten Sommer abgegeben, da ich den Schwimmraum frei haben wollte.
Ist sehr robust und empfehlenswert für tiefere Zonen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Pyro,


> aber das ist alles Off Topic



Aaaaaber, sehr interessant



> die älteste Privatbrauerei



Ich glaub da könnte ich mit dem Erdinger Weißbier noch einbischen mithalten


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo Pyro,
> 
> 
> Aaaaaber, sehr interessant
> ...




Erdinger?

Das reicht um irgendwelche Fussballer zu duschen aber sonst...


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist __ Froschbiss, den richtigen Lateinischen Namen kenne ich leider nicht.
> Die wächst vom Bodengrund sehr willig bis zur Oberfläche und hat dann kleine Blütenstengel.
> Hab sie letzten Sommer abgegeben, da ich den Schwimmraum frei haben wollte.
> Ist sehr robust und empfehlenswert für tiefere Zonen.



Ne, Froschbiss ist das nicht da die Blätter zu oval sind.

Ich habe nun mal mein Hirn angestrengt zu so später Stunde und bin auf __ Wasserknöterich gekommen. Das kommt wohl eher hin. Hat die Pflanze schön geblüht und war gut?


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

llo Ihr,

das 

 = Schwimmende Laichkraut (_Potamogeton natans_) :__ nase 


und Salz würde ich nicht in den Teich geben, und wenn dann nur in ein seperates Behandlungsbecken.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Halli, hallo,


> und Salz würde ich nicht in den Teich geben



Da hab ich mich endlich entschieden und dann kommt der Mitch ums Eck.



> Das reicht um irgendwelche Fussballer zu duschen aber sonst...



Ich mags ja eigentlich auch nicht, wollte nur mal angeben

Es passierten heute eine Sache mit der ich null Erfahrung hab

Auf der wasseroberfläche hab ich, sagen wir mal "Schaumflocken", auch im Filter ist es gut zu sehen, ebenso im Skimmer.  Was kann das sein
 
Auch hab ich an den Steinen so einen bräunlichen Belag, der sich durch Fächern jedoch gut entfernen läßt.

Außerdem hab ich heute mal in die Pumpenkammer geschaut und dort einen, wie ich glaube Gold- oder __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt.
 
Der Schwimmt jetzt erstmal in der Badewanne, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der meine kleinen Koi in Ruhe läßthab da schon die schlimmsten Sachen gehört


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Upps,
da ist wohl einiges mit den Bildern schiefgegangen, ich hoffe ihr kommt dennoch zurecht

Und bitte keine Bemerkungen wegen der Seerosendas die Tot sind weiß ich schon, hab doch beim Werner schon neue geordert


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
sehen die Pflanzen bei mir so aus, als ob sie wegen dem Salz eingegengen sind?
Das ist letztendlich eine Frage der Konzentration und mit der empfohlenen Menge sind keine Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten.
Ich habe wegen der Fadenalgen auch ein paar Kilo mehr drin, die anderen Pflanzen freuen sich über die freiwerdenden Nährstoffe.

Der Schaum kommt von gelöstem Eiweiß im Wasser. Deine A/A Werte haben schon darauf hingedeutet. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit, wenn der Filter läuft. 

Sieht bisher alles ganz normal aus wenn der Teich sich erst mal einlaufen muss. 
Das wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern.


----------



## Plätscher (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Upps,
> da ist wohl einiges mit den Bildern schiefgegangen, ich hoffe ihr kommt dennoch zurecht
> 
> Und bitte keine Bemerkungen wegen der Seerosendas die Tot sind weiß ich schon, hab doch beim Werner schon neue geordert



Klär mich doch mal auf, wie du darauf kommst das die Seerosen auf dem letzten Bild tot sind?

Da sind doch eindeutig gesunde neue Blätter.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Nabend Jörg,
das Deine Pflanzen eingehen hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt

Ich habe mich auch schon dazu entschlossen Deinen Tipp bezüglich des Salzes und der Dosierung anzuwenden.

Mitch hat da offensichtlich eine andere Meinung, aber so ist es halt bei vielen Dingen.
(Ist nicht böse gemeint Mitch)

Ich werde gerne von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Das mit dem Eiweiß hab ich mir fast schon gedacht, war mir halt nicht sicher

Wenn sich das von allein regelt ist es doch prima, so brauch ich mir nicht neues Wissen über Eiweißabschäumer aneignen. Obwohl, man lernt ja niemals aus


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Plätscher,
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, weil die Pflanzen bis jetz eigentlich immer weiter entwickelt waren(Habe sie ja schon ein paar Jahre)

Meine Befürchtung war das sie den letzten Winter(zu spät, zu lange und zu kalt)nicht gepackt haben

Ich werde ihnen noch ein wenig Zeit geben

Mal schauen was draus wird:smoki


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Ralph,



> Mitch hat da offensichtlich eine andere Meinung, aber so ist es halt bei vielen Dingen


 das ist ja auch gut das jeder seine Meinung hat, das wäre sonst ja langweilig 

Ich hatte halt nur am WoE mit Manni das Thema Salz im Teich mal durchgesprochen, daher meine Meinung - für mich ist Salz was zum pökeln 

Die Seerosen schauen doch noch ganz ordentlich aus - das werd noch wern  der Sommer hat doch noch ned a mal richtig angefangen


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Genau Mitch,
wären wir alle der gleichenMeinung, dann könnte man da Forum ja schließen
Den Seerosen wollen mich bestimmt nur ärgernaber den Gefallen tu ich ihnen nicht

Wenn die jetzt wieder werden hab ich halt ein Luxusproblem mit der neu bestellten


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Außerdem hab ich heute mal in die Pumpenkammer geschaut und dort einen, wie ich glaube Gold- oder __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt.
> 
> Der Schwimmt jetzt erstmal in der Badewanne, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der meine kleinen Koi in Ruhe läßt hab da schon die schlimmsten Sachen gehört


Dazu irgendwelche Meinungen?


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

jepp,

http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/gelbrandkaefer.htm

am besten wieder in den teich


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hab mal ein bischen gelesen.
Ich glaube fast er zieht wieder um ins große  Wasserbehältnis


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
der wird deine gesunden Koi sicher nicht angreifen. 
Alles was sich da in den nächsten Monaten versammelt, hat es verdient bei dir zu bleiben.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass mit klarem Wasser einige nicht lange bleiben werden.
Viele benötigen die Schwebstoffe als Nahrungsquelle oder welche die diese brauchen.


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Deine Seerosen stehen evtl. ein wenig zu seicht aber ansonsten sieht man bei Dir mehr wie bei mir.

Meine Seerosen kommen erst ganz langsam in Fahrt. Jeder Korb schickt inzwischen 1-2 Blätter nach oben und wenn es so weitergeht habe ich etwa bis zum Wochenende die ersten Seerosenblätter auf der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
wollte mich mal wieder melden, auch wenn wegen meiner Bandscheibe nicht allzuviel passiert ist.

Der __ Käfer wohnt wieder im Teich

Die Seerosen kann ich leider nicht tiefer stellen, da die umlaufende Stufe nicht tiefer ist als
25-30cm.
Aber es sind Zwerg-Seerosen, die sollten damit eigentlich klarkommen

Meine Suche nach __ Wasserpest war immer noch nicht von Erfolg gekröntes scheint so als wenn jeder hier im Umkreis nur noch Wasserpest haben will

Das Wasser wird so langsam klarer, ich hab jetz mittlerweile eine Sichttiefe von 30-40cm

Hoffentlich gibt mein Rücken bald Ruh, damit ich endlich die Randgestaltung fertig kriege:beten


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Sind Irgendjemandem Seerosen bekannt die ich in einer Tiefe von 1.9 m setzen kann?


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hi, 

schau mal beim Werner rein ==> http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c116_Gro-e-Sorten.html


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

und da ist die berühmte Liste zu finden (der link bei #3)


http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/90/content/-b--Beratung---b-


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Hoschi
Zu 1.9m tief und Seerose siehe [URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wei%C3%9Fe_Seerose"]hier[/URL] und [URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbe_Teichrose"]hier[/URL]
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
das ist schon sehr tief.
Selbst die Weiße Seerose ist bei Werner mit einer Tiefe von 100 - 150 cm angegeben.

Ich hatte meine auch zu tief sitzen und die meiste Energie ging dann für die langen Stengel drauf.
Sitzt jetzt auf einem Stapel Lochziegelsteine deutlich höher.


----------



## zahnfee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Schau mal die hier:

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...olonel-J-A--Welch----Winterharte-Seerose.html


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Bei Werner hatte ich schon geschaut, aber die "Colonel J.A. Welch" hab ich doch glatt übersehen


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hallo,
bin mal wieder da

Da sich mein Rücken so langsam wieder beruhigt, hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen die Flurschäden zu beseitigen

Weil wir gerade bei Flurschäden sind, letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Wasserrohrbruch, da ich die Schaufel mit Erde grad zur Hand hatte

Dann möchte ich euch noch meine Art des Wasserwechsels vorstellen.

Der Quellstein ist über ein Hauswasserwerk direkt am Brunnen angeschlossen.

Das mache ich im Moment alle zwei Tage für ca 4 Std., ist das ausreichend? Ich hoffe schon


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Hoschi


> Weil wir gerade bei Flurschäden sind, letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Wasserrohrbruch, da ich die Schaufel mit Erde grad zur Hand hatte


Na das lese dir selber noch mal vor !  da ich die Schaufel zur Hand hatte 
Deine Art Wasserwechsel ist ausreichend ! Ich frag mich nur wo das Wasser bleibt ?
Ich hoffe nur Gutes von Dir zu hören !
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Tach Andre,


> Weil wir gerade bei Flurschäden sind, letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Wasserrohrbruch, da ich die Schaufel mit Erde grad zur Hand hatte


, habe ich diesen Schandfleck gleich mitbeseitigt

Wo bleibt das Wasser?

Ich habe das Glück auf dem Grundstück einen Gully zu haben

Aber das beste ist, das es von der Stelle wo ich den Überlauf im Teich eingebaut habe es im leichten Gefälle in Richtung des besagten Gullys geht

Ich hoffe Du bist zufrieden


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Alles Gut , alles schick !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
ich denke WW mit "gutem" Wasser helfen viele Probleme erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen.
Alle zwei Tage für ca 4 Std hört sich da sehr gut an.   Ich wechsle 12/a

Am Anfang könntest du ruhig noch etwas zulegen, da der Filter und der Rest vom Teich sich erst einlaufen müssen.
Da du recht günstig an das Wasser kommst, sollte das den TA und Experimente mit Chemie ersparen.

Mess bitte mal die Werte vom Ausgangswasser, falls ich die nicht überlesen habe.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Andre,
freut mich das du zufrieden bist

Hallo Jörg,
hab hier mal die Werte von meinem Brunnenwasser zusammengestellt.

pH  7,5
kH  10:?
Am/Am  0,5 mg/l/0,09mg/l:?
Nitrit  0,3 mg/l:?
Nitrat 20 mg/l
Phosphat  0
Eisen 0:?
Kupfer 0
co 2 12 mg/l:?

Bis auf den zu hohen Nitratgehalt und den Am/Am-Werten bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Beim kH-Wert, naja
Bei dem co 2 Gehalt muß ich mich nochmal schlaumachen, hab da nur in Erinnerung das der im Aquarium in Ordnung wäre, aber im Gartenteich

Aber letzendlich nehm ich das Wasser ja nicht für eine Komplettfüllung her.
Daher sollte es sich im grünen Bereich einpendeln wenn der Filter voll eingefahren ist

Es war ja auch das Ausgangswasser für die Erstbefüllung und die Teichwerte sind ja nicht sooo schlecht dafür das der Filter noch nicht zu 100% arbeitet


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
sieht leider nicht so unbedenklich aus, wie mein Wasser vom Gießwasseranschluss.
Bei diesen A/A und Nitrit Werten, sollte es eine Überlegung wert sein, es erst mal in den Filter einlaufen zu lassen.
Das sieht sicher nicht so gut aus, wie dein Quellstein, könnte aber langfristig besser sein. 

Über den KH Wert mach dir keine Gedanken, der ist deutlich höher als meiner.
Den CO² Gehalt kannst du kaum vernünftig beeinflussen. Sollte sich bei deiner Teichgröße und Belüftung dann einstellen. 
Wichtiger für die Koi ist es keine starken Schwankungen der Werte zu verursachen. Die können sich auf vieles langfristig einstellen.

Der hohe Nitratwert bedeutet im Endeffekt, dass du ständig Nährstoffe über die WW einbringst.
Mit diesen neuen Informationen denke ich, dass meine Empfehlung angepasst werden sollte. 

Der Nitritwert vom WW erklärt dann auch, warum der Filter noch zulegen muss.
0,3 mg/l kann schon ein kritischer Wert sein, abhängig vom PH Wert.

Was hätte denn eurer Trinkwasser für Werte? Der Versorger hat da normalerweise genaue Messwerte.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
ich werde mir mal die Trinkwasserwerte besorgen.

Was den Nitritgehalt betrifft, der kann auch bei null liegen, die kleinste angegebene Größe beim Tröpfchentest ist "weniger als 0,3 mg/l".

Denn Nitratwerten kann ich hoffentlich durch reichliche Bepflanzung regeln


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
es könnten einige zusätzliche Pflanzen nötig sein. 
Mit den Algen haben Koi sicher keine Probleme. Der Teichbetreiber aber schon eher. 

Der Fadenalgenwuchs hat sich in den letzten Tagen enorm verstärkt. Da ist rausholen und Geduld gefragt.
Schwebealgen werden aktuell von der UVC geschädigt und der Vorfilter holt einen Teil davon gut raus.
Die restlichen Nährstoffe werden wohl erst in ein paar Wochen von den Pflanzen effektiv aufgenommen.
Danach kann die UVC wieder eingelagert werden.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
mit den Pflanzen hast Du recht, ich warte händeringend auf die Lieferung von Werner:beten

Auch ein Forumsmitglied hat mir was angeboten

UVC hab ich nicht, schlechte Erfahrung im Aquarium

Fadenalgen hab ich allerdings auch nicht, noch nicht


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
Werner ist aktuell sehr überlastet - etwas Geduld bitte. Dann darfst du auch eine sehr gute Qualität erwarten. :smoki

Über eine UVC solltest du dir bis nächstes Jahr Gedanken machen.
Es ist ganz normal, dass die Schwebealgen als erstes wachsen und dann erst die anderen Pflanzen.
Will man diese paar Wochen ohne grünes Wasser überbrücken, kann die sinnvoll sein.

Die Fadenalgen und andere kommen sicher noch. Spätestens im nächsten Jahr. 
Wenn du jetzt schon entsprechend vorsorgst, wird das nur nicht so heftig kommen.
Algen sind eine natürliche und sinnvolle Reaktion des Teichs - die kommen ganz sicher.


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Das der gute Werner ein bischen überlastet ist, hab ich schon mitbekommen. Aber ich denke auf Qualität wartet man gerne

Gegen einen "leichten" Fadenalgenbewuchs auf der Teichfolie habe ich nichts.
Ganz im GegenteilEs gehört doch dazu und hat durchaus seinen Reiz.

Abgesehen vom optischen sind sie doch auch Lebensraum für Kleinstlebewesen

Soviel ich weiß, knabbern Koi auch mal ganz gerne dran

UVC steht für nächstes Jahr auf dem Merkzettel, werde mich bei dem Thema noch mal sclau machen


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Genau so ist es.
Die Falten werden kaschiert, die Filterleistung der Fadenalgen wird oft unterschätzt und meine Koi fressen die frischen sehr gerne als Nachtisch.
Bei einer entsprechenden Beleuchtung kann man sehen, was sich dort an Kleinstlebewesen tummelt.
Da ich letztes Jahr einige Nachzuchten zu versorgen hatte, ist das Gewusel darin enorm vielfältig und nützlich.


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



Tausche Schwebealgen gegen Fadenalgen

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Atzebayer (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph kleiner Tip von mir .

Bei den Pflanzringen am äusseren Rand des teiches bei dem Rasen würde ich noch Mähkanten verlegen tust dich bischen leichter mit dem Mähen 

Liebe Grüße Jörg 
http://www.semmelrock.com/semmelroc.../Semmelrock_Maehkante_Rand.jpg_1945636468.jpg


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Über eine Mähkante für nächstes Jahr hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, obwohl es wie ich hoffe mit den Pflanzsteinen auch ganz gut klappen sollte
Mit Mähkante wäre optisch halt schöner

Ich hab da jetzt mal eine Frage zur UVC, welche Stärke wäre bei 24.000 L ausreichend?
Ich dachte an 34 Watt

Da ich die Wasserwerte vom Wasserversorger immer noch nicht habe(Die haben wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit wie ich:evil)
und die Liefreung vom Werner auch noch auf sich warten läßt, muß ich mir wohl irgendetwas einfallen lassen.

Das Werner soviel zu tun hat und nicht sofort liefern kann zeugt für mich aber von Qualität der Pflanzen

Trotzdem wird ja nicht sofort alles gut wenn die Pflanzen eingesetzt sind, da wäre UVC vieleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee

WW mache ich im Moment mit halb Brunnen-/halb Leitungswasser, weil wie gesagt: Die Werte sind noch nicht da.
Werd wohl nochmal beim Zweckverband anrufen und etwas nerven


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

an alle,

ich bin ein wenig unsicher geworden, weil bis jetzt keine Antworten kamen

Hab ich etwa jemanden verärgert:shock

Wenn ja, das war keinesfalls beabsichtigt

Wegen der UVC hab ich mal ein wenig nachgelesen und bin eigentlich der Meinung das 
24 Watt ausreichen sollten.
Sollen angeblich für Teiche bis 35.000 Liter geeignet sein.

Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich nur in der Aquaristik Erfahrung mit UVC-Lampen gemacht und war da nicht so begeistert.
Allerdings hatte ich dort auch keine Schwebealgen

Ich warte immer noch auf die Wasserwerte vom Zweckverband, komischer Verein

Kleine Anmerkung noch zur Mähkante, ich darf keinen Rasen mähen, der Vermietre hat sonen Aufsitzmäher und der ist sein liebstes Spielzeug:smoki


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph

Warum solltest du jemanden verärgert haben 

Ich denke die Teichfreunde warten so wie du auf die Wasserwerte ...

Was kann den da so lange dauern ....
Soviele anfragen werden die doch auch nicht haben ...


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Hoschi
Zu dem UVC kann ich garnichts sagen ! 
Zu den Wasserwerten ..... frag mal in der Apotheke nach ,hier kann man sein Wasser auch testen ,weiss bloss nicht was für Werte die nachschauen (auslesen ) .
LG Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich bin aber auch ein Dödel

Da sitze ich hier rum und warte auf die Wasserwerte vom Zweckverband, dabei hab ich einen Testkoffer im SchrankHerr, lass Hirn regnen:beten

Heute wird es etwas knapp, aber morgen Abend werd ich mich hinsetzen und Laborant spielen



> Was kann den da so lange dauern ...


Die haben evtl. ihren Testkoffer verloren


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
bei der UVC Leistung würde ich 1-2 Watt pro m3 empfehlen, sonst dauert es lange bis was zu sehen ist.
Die größere kannst du dann ausschalten wenn alles angewachsen ist.
Ich habe eine 30 Watt, die bald trocken bis zum nächsten Frühjahr gelagert wird.

Deinen Nachschub an Wassenpflanzen haben die Koi am Montag versandfertig zerlegt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Da bin ich mit meiner angedachten Lösung mit den 24 Watt ja an der untersten Grenze.
Wird also doch 34 oder 36 Watt werden.



> Deinen Nachschub an Wassenpflanzen haben die Koi am Montag versandfertig zerlegt.


ich hatte vor die Bepflanzung nur zwischen den "Ufersteinen" zu setzen, in der Hoffnung das die lieben Tierchen da nicht so einfach drankommen.

Ich muß ja fast in die Steine setzen, den wo sonst bei 1,9 Meter?

Bis jetzt sind drin: __ Schwertlilien, __ Wasserpest. __ Hornkraut, __ Froschlöffel. Minibinsen, Schachtelhalm und Seerosen.
Verluste zum heutigen Tage: 0

Ich glaub fast meine Koi sind Fleischfresser!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Noch einmal eine Frage zur UVC.
Die einfachste Lösung wäre sie in die Leitung vor den Compactsieve zu setzen.
Macht das Sinn, oder eher am Rücklauf in den Teich?

Der Rücklauf ist ein 110er Rohr!

Kenn mich da halt überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

In den Vorlauf ist bei dir in Ordnung.
Besser ist es die übrigrigen nach dem Filter zu bearbeiten.
Meinen betreibe ich mit einer extra Pumpe nach dem Filter.
Für die paar Schwebealgen ist das ausreichend.

Die Pflanzen sind sehr gut geeignet sie zwischen den Steinen einzusetzen.
Bald wirst du aber von den Steinen dann nicht mehr viel sehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Meinen betreibe ich mit einer extra Pumpe nach dem Filter.


Ich hätte da noch einen Bypass für den Wasserfall



> Bald wirst du aber von den Steinen dann nicht mehr viel sehen


Ich glaube das ist ein Problem mit dem man leben könnte

Ich muß ja nicht alles Reihe in Reihe setzen, ist zwar ein "künstlicher" Teich, aber wenn es dann doch etwas natürlich ausschaut? Warum nicht


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Die Pflänzchen hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen mit der Heckenschere auf Teichniveau abgeschnitten.
Aktuell ist wieder eine Hecke mit gut 1m Höhe dort.
Ich hoffe du hast eine Axt, um die Wurzelballen zu spalten.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Wurzelballen
Welche von den Pflanzen wäre es denn? Kann ich die auch in Pflanzkörbe setzen

Habe heute endlich meine Leitungswasser-Werte bekommen, war eigentlich ganz einfach:
Im Netz
Mein Problem war warscheinlich das ich bei den vorangegangenen Gesprächen immer eine Urlaubsvertretung am Telefon hatte

Heute ein Gespräch und Zack da sind sie

Die wie ich finde wichtigsten hab ich hier mal zusammengestellt.

pH  7,5
Ammonium  weniger als 0,01 mg/l
Nitrat  weniger als 1,0 mg/l
Nitrit  weniger als 0,02 mg/l
Gesamthärte  16,7
kH  16,5
Eisen  0,006 mg/l
Kupfer  0,006 mg/l
Sauerstoff  9,5 mg/l

Der Phosphat- Wert hätten mich auch noch interessiert, waren aber leider nicht angegeben.

Der CO2 gehalt läßt sich ja anhand des pH-Wertes und der kH errechnen, nur find ich im Moment meine Tabelle nicht

Was haltet ihr denn so von den Werten


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
mit geringer Wasserhärte hast du wohl dann kein Problem.
Der Rest bis auf Nitrat liegt dann unter der Nachweißgrenze.

Ohne Axt wirst du die wohl kaum so klein bekommen, damit sie zwischen die Steine passen.
Hatte letztes Jahr 5 laufende Meter abgegeben, die wir mit der Axt transportfähig gemacht haben.
Ein Pflanzkorb ist auch dabei, kann ohne auch nicht geliefert werden.
Ich hatte ja schon angedeutet, dass bei dir auch bald Pflanzen Schubkarrenweise geenrtet werden.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,


> Ein Pflanzkorb ist auch dabei, kann ohne auch nicht geliefert werden.


Von welcher Pflanze reden wir hier?

Man nennt mich auch die Axt im Walde:smoki

Ich bekomme alles rein wwas ich will

Denke ich zumindest

Nee, im Ernst: Axt ist vorhanden, und Abnehmer für übrige Pflanze stehen auch schon vor der Tür, jetzt schon

Aber, was steht in meiner Signatur


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,
nächstes Jahr kannst du sicher auch einige Nachbarn mit deinen Ablegern beglücken. Koidunk scheint den Pflanzen gut zu bekommen. 

Ich hatte auch mal Steine dazwischen - nun nur noch Wurzeln.
Nur das erste Jahr mangelt es an wachstumsfreudigen Pflanzen, danach wird fast nur noch geerntet.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass einige von den Flachwasserpflanzen nun nicht mehr da sind, weil andere sie überwuchert haben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
ich hoffe doch das ich es irgendwie hinbekomme das es ein schönes Gleichgewicht gibt zwischen Pflanzen und Steinen. Stelle ich mir recht schön vor:beten

ich hab heute nach Feierabend am Teich gesessen uind hab mal so reingeschaut, hab jetzt schon Sichttiefe auf ca. 1m. Sogar der reingefallene Stein in 1,9m Tiefe ist schemenhaft zu erkennen

Das alles bei der doch dürftigen Bepflanzung und ohne UVC

Mein Filter scheint also zu funzen.

Wie wird das erst wenn die Pflanzen die ich doch hoffentlich bald vom Werner bekomme eingesetzt sind?

Die UVC für die nächste Saison ist auch schon fest eingeplant

Aufgrund der Anregung von Jörg hab ich mir überlegt die Filterbestückung zu verändern

Aber es scheint ja mit der jetzigen zu funktionieren.


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralf,
kauf die UCV gleich.
Aktuell und auch später sind zu wenig Pflanzen drin, damit das Wasser nur dadurch im Frühjahr klar wird.
Schalte sie dann spätestens ein, wenn die neuen Pflanzen kommen.
Die freuen sich über die Nährstoffe und das CS wird mal ausgereizt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich hab bis jetzt gedacht UVC macht  nur im Frühjahr Sinn um die Algenblüte im Zaum zu halten.
Bestellt ist sie ja schon..
Soll ich sie dieses Jahr noch einbauen?

Das Wasser wird ja klarer und ich bin mit der Entwicklung bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

So alt ist der Teich ja noch nicht, jetzt die Sichttiefe bis auf 1m find ich nicht so schlecht.

Es kann doch mit der bepflanzung der erwarteten Pflanzen nur besser werden.


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Bau sie ein wenn sie da ist. Sie muss ja nicht lange laufen.
Dein Wasser sollte noch wenig Nährstoffe enthalten. (Das Grundwasser mal ausgenommen)
Die neuen Pflanzen finden also wenig vor und werden erst mal kümmern.
Eine Ladung Schwebealgen wird ihnen das anwachsen erleichtern.
Auch wenn du viele Pflanzen nun einsetzt, brauchen die Zeit zum anwachsen.
Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen haben es einfacher.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich hab heut vom Nachbarn eine Ladung Wassrpest bekommen.
Die zieht ja viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Ist das nicht schlecht für die erwarteten neuen Pflanzen?

UVC wird eingebaut sobald sie da ist.


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

__ Wasserpest wird den Schwebealgen gar nicht gefallen.
Die meisten anderen werden dieses Jahr erst mal brauchen um anzuwachsen.
Ich war anfangs auch etwas enttäuscht, da die lange gebraucht haben.
Nächstes Jahr wird dann ein Kampf entstehen, bei dem einige Pflanzen auf der Strecke bleiben.

Hast du dir denn auch __ Wassersalat geholt? Meiner darf nun draußen wachsen und hat ordentlich zugelegt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> __ Wasserpest wird den Schwebealgen gar nicht gefallen.




Denn anderen Pflanzen lasse ich die Zeit die sie brauchen, ich mußte mich nach dem Umzug ja auch erstmal eingewöhnen

Bin schon gespannt drauf was sich nächstes Jahr durchsetzt und was eher wieder "ausziehen" möchte

__ Wassersalat hab ich noch nicht, ich überlege noch wie ich den davon abhalten kann sich immer nur am Skimmer rumzutreiben
Ich werde mir wohl eine Ring aus einem Stück Gartenschlauch basteln und den dann an geeigneter Stelle mit Angelsehne oder ähnlichem fixieren.
Scheint mir am einfachsten zu sein, jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Der sollte sich in einer ruhigen Ecke niederlassen.
Den Teppich in einigen Wochen kannst du dann auch nicht mehr festbinden.
Vor 2 Jahren war meine Oberfläche fast komplett zugewachsen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Guten Abend Jörg,


> Vor 2 Jahren war meine Oberfläche fast komplett zugewachsen


ob ich das möchte
Ich bin doch so froh das ich endlich die hineingefallenen Steine in 1,9m Tiefe erkennen kann


> Der sollte sich in einer ruhigen Ecke niederlassen


hab ich nicht, meine Kreisströmung scheint zu funktionieren

Es gibt ja noch die Option die Teichoberfläche mittels erwähntem Gartenschlauch in-Ich nenne es mal Zonen-abzuteilen.
da kann sich der Salat dann ausbreiten wie er lustig ist und mein Skimmer müßte immer noch das tun was er soll, nämlich Skimmen


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
das Wetter bei uns ist im Moment zum....

Die Gelegenheit sich wiedermal Gedanken um die Bepflanzung zu machen

Also, der __ Wassersalat ist auf dem Teich gelandet
Durch geringes verdrehen des Wassereinlaufs habe ich auch eine ruhige Stelle im Teich geschaffen an der es ihm anscheinend gut gefällt

Auf die Lieferung von Werner warte ich noch und kann es ehrlich gesagt kaum noch erwarten:freu

Jetzt mal ne Frage zu meinem Plan das Rücklaufrohr mit Ufermatte zu umwickeln und dann zu bepflanzen.
Gibt es Pflanzen die auf der Matte wachsen und-ich sag mal"wuchern"-
damit meine ich das sie etwas länger werden und dann in Richtung Wasseroberfläche hängen.

Mir wurde gesagt das mein Plan mit dem __ Moos nicht so funktioniere würde da Moos Schatten braucht zum Wachsen

Schatten ist an dem Platz leider Mangelware

Die Pflanzen die bis jetzt im Teich sind erfahren gerade eine Wachstumsschub

Ich hab schon befürchtet meine kleinen Wasserpestgewächse gehen ein aber dann

Auch das __ Hornkraut erfreut sich bester Gesundheit, ebenso wie __ Froschlöffel, Minibinse und die Zwergseerosen.
Einzig Schachtelhalm und __ Schwertlilien hängen noch etwas hinterher.
Aber ok, die __ Lilien waren auch erst frisch gezogen, die werden schon noch:beten
Schachtelhalm? Ist mein erster

Sichttiefe im Moment Grund in 1,9m

Den CS muß ich mittlerweile jeden Tag grob säubern.
Hab es einmal nicht geschaftda hat das Wasser gleich den Notüberlauf genommen


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Ralph,

Probier es doch mal mit __ Pfennigkraut ... neben das Rohr pflanzen und die Ausleger drüber ziehen. Das wächst dort sicher fest ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Ralph,
ich pack dir noch __ Wasserstern mit rein.
Der wächst einen Meter aus dem Wasser und hat bei mir auch schon als Rohrdeko gute Dienste geleistet.
Das Stolperrohr würde ich aber immer noch versuchen irgendwie teilweise in die Erde zu bekommen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Mandy,
die Rohrlänge vom Ufer bis zum Wasseraustritt beträgt allerdings fast 1m.
Schaffen die Ausleger das

Allerdings stelle ich es mir auch sehr schön vor wenn ich das ganze mit dem Anfangs geplanten __ Moos kombiniere, durch die Blätter vom Kraut und geschickte vorgegebene Wuchsrichtung sollte doch ein wenig Schatten erreicht werden:beten

Auch Ufermattensaat hab ich noch ganz hinten im Köpfchen, könnte doch auch ein wenig dazu beitragen das ich keine "nackten" Stellen habe:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Ralph,

wenn Du das Rohr mit Ufermatte umwickelst ... warum nicht. Die Ausläufer bilden doch auch Wurzeln und wenn sie auf der ufermatte Halt finden dann schaffes sie das auch.
Käme auf einen Versuch an würde ich sagen.
Kannst doch nichts verlieren ... 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Der Jörg und sein Rohr

Ne, verlegen geht wirklich nicht, wenn dann höchstens ganz knapp über Bodenniveau, das wäre aber noch schlimmer find ich weil man es nicht sofort sieht

Ich glaub die Lösung mit der kleinen Brücke ist nicht so verkehrt.

Was Du über den __ Wasserstern schreibst, liest sich gar nicht mal so schlecht, werd mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
ääh....__ Wasserstern: untergetauchte oder Schwimmblatt-Pflanze

"Überlebt" die im "Trockenen"?


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Eins noch am Rande, UVC ist bestellt, müßte die nächsten Tage da sein und wird auch gleich eingebaut.
36 Watt, ich hoffe ihr seid mit mir zufrieden


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich muss auch noch ein Rohr verlegen zu dem VF, der 2m entfernt steht.
Dafür werde ich wohl einen Folienflansch einbauen müssen, da meine Frau es gerne ordentlich hat.

Einen Teil kannst du sicher auch mit __ Efeu begrünen, da wächst ja überall.
Zu dem Rest schreib ich nichts, die Smilies sind mit dem Handy schwer zu treffen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Zu dem Rest schreib ich nichts, die Smilies sind mit dem Handy schwer zu treffen.


Da steh ich auf dem schlauch, hab ich etwa Blödsinn geschrieben?


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Nun ja: Der Jörg und sein Rohr!
Ich hoffe das war nur auf die Verlegeart deines externen Filterkiosk bezogen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Aber natürlich

Was Du draus machst,......Ich bin raus


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe heute endlich die UVC bekommen

Habs ausgepackt und wollte sie gleich einbauen.

Dann hab ich auf einmal dieses komische anschlußstück gesehen

Es sind zwe "normale" beigelegt und eben dieses durchsichtige mit einer Art Propeller, der jedoch herausnehmbar ist.

Ich habe so ein Ding noch nie gesehen und kann mir den Sinn auch nicht so recht erklären

Hat jemand eine Idee wofür das ganze gut sein soll

Vieleicht um das Wasser vor einlauf in die UVC zu verwirbeln?
Bringt das was?


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hi Ralph,

das ding ist dafür gedacht das du siehst ob die pumpe läuft oder ned - die uvc erzeugt ja wärme die abtransportiert werden soll - also nur einschalten wenn die pumpe läuft


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Dann ist das Teil bei mir ja überflüssig, wenn meine Pumpe nicht läuft komm im Filter ja auch nichts an

Das das Wasser dadurch verwirbelt werden könnte hab ich ehrlich gesagt selber nicht geglaubt


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
den Propeller kannst du raus machen, es sei denn über dir Drehzahl willst du den Volumenstrom ermitteln.
Die Tülle bis auf den Durchmesser abschneiden, den du verwendest.
Der Rest verengt nur das Rohr und kostet Energie und Volumen.

Bereite dich schon mal darauf vor, dass das Sieb in nächster Zeit mehr zu tun hat.
Hast du noch eine Pumpe in Reserve liegen?


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,
das Teil mit dem Propeller hab ich gar nicht erst eingebaut.
Abschneiden bis auf den gebrauchten Durchmésser war ja klar, ist auch schon geschehen
Das Sieb soll arbeiten, hat schließlich nen haufen Geld gekostet

Äähh,...wie jetzt, Pumpe in Reserve


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
das hast du schon mal gut hinbekommen.

Die Pumpe könnte einfach nur Wasser fördern und an dem Auslauf hängt eine Damenstrumpfhose.
Es werden viele feine Schwebstoffe von den Schwebealgen anfallen und die sollten zeitnah raus.
Lässt sich gut umsetzen und holt die Nährstoffe gut und schnell raus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ach so, mit zweiter Pumpe meinst du also, wasser direkt durch den Strumpf ohne den Filter zu benutzen?

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt am Rücklauf in den Teich zeitweise einen Strumpf anzubringen, aber wie gescheit befestigen am 110 Rohr?

Gummiband??


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Gummiband??


Genau,
ein handelsüblicher Gummiring für die Einmachgläser reicht da.
Hab mir heute eine Portion davon geholt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
verlier ich dadurch nicht meine so geliebte Kreisströmung?
Die UVC Ist eingebaut und läuft auch schon, bin aber etwas verwirrt weil ich mich da nicht so auskenne, in der Beschreibung standWaagerechter Einbau.Ich hab sie allerdings Horizontal verbaut.

max. 4500 Liter in der Std. 

Da bin ich mit meiner 16000 liter-Pumpe wohl etwas drüber, kann das funktionieren

Seit der UVC haben sich die Sichttiefe und wie ich meine auch die Pflanzen zum positiven entwickelt
Häng mal Bilder von den Pflanzen an, ich weißviel zu wenig jedoch ist ein Fortschrittzu erkennen, aber ich warte immer noch auf die Lieferung von Werner
Was nicht zu sehen ist, ist das __ Hornkraut in der Tiefe, hoffentlich überlebt es die dort herschebde Dunkelheit:beten

Die Insel ist ein Kind meiner Frau, ist aber recht schön wie ich finde.

Ich hab heut alle meine Koi beim Füttern am Ring beobachten können, hatte leider keine Kamera dabei
Ich werde versuchen das nachzuholen


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ach ja,
diese Strauchgewächse sollen nächstes Jahr anderen weichen, nur welchen? Ideen?


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> in der Beschreibung standWaagerechter Einbau.Ich hab sie allerdings Horizontal verbaut.



Genau andersrum war gemeint, Sorry


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ähm Ralph,

horizontal und waagerecht ist ein und dasselbe 

Oder meinst Du horizontal und vertikal ... oder waagerecht und senkrecht ... :?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> max. 4500 Liter in der Std.


Servus Ralph,
du sollst keine Spielzeuge kaufen. 
Der kleine Durchmesser reduziert dir den Durchfluss für den Filter. Da sollen doch die Algen mal landen.

Der Einbau ist so ziemlich egal. Ist dafür gedacht, dass bei Pumpenausfall oder Luft in der Leitung die UVC nicht trocken läuft.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> horizontal und waagerecht ist ein und dasselbe
> 
> Oder meinst Du horizontal und vertikal ... oder waagerecht und senkrecht



Mandy,
natürlich horizontal und vertikal

Lad warscheinlich an den Medikamentenmeine Bandscheibe erinnert mich im Moment wieder stark daran das es ihr nicht so gut geht:evil


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Grüß Dich
Jörg,

Das mit den max 4500 L Durchfluß hab ich halt erst in der gebrauchsanleitung gelesen

Ich hab mich hier in der Nähe mal im Fachhandel umgeschaut, die Preise haben mich dann doch ein wenig erschreckt:shock

Hab dann die Lampe die ich jetzt habe in der Bucht gesehen, da stand in der Beschreibung 36 Watt max 35.000 L

Die 35.000 L waren wohl auf die Teichgröße bezogen, das das ganze nichts mit der Durchflußmenge zu tun hat habe ich jetzt gemerkt, leider zu spät.

Da wird nächstes Jahr wohl eine UCV im Flohmarkt stehen

Ich hoffe ja auf baldige Lieferung von Werner, so das ich mir dieses Jahr vieleicht den Kauf einer neuen Lampe sparen kann.
Mein Wasser ist angesichts der im Moment spärlichen Bepflanzung ja doch erstaunlich klar


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Gerade hab ich eine Mail von Werner bekommen, Verpackung in 1-2 Tagen:freu


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
Pflanzen sind bei deinem bisher noch nackten Teich sicher sehr hilfreich. 
Schade, dass es mit meiner Lieferung bisher nicht geklappt hat.
Die meisten liegen schon länger transportfertig im Schubkarren. 

UVC wirst du in den nächsten Jahren auch nur zur Unterstützung im späten Frühjahr benötigen.
Sind genügend Pflanzen da, kann die im Juni eingepackt und eingelagert werden.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Guten Abend Jörg,


> Schade, dass es mit meiner Lieferung bisher nicht geklappt hat.
> Die meisten liegen schon länger transportfertig im Schubkarren


Das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin


> UVC wirst du in den nächsten Jahren auch nur zur Unterstützung im späten Frühjahr benötigen.
> Sind genügend Pflanzen da, kann die im Juni eingepackt und eingelagert werden


Ganz genau so sieht mein Plan aus

Die Pflanzen, die ich bei Werner bestellt habe und die jetzt dann bald kommen sollen sind mit Sicherheit auch noch zu wenig

Mal schauen wie die sich mit dem anwachsen anstellen und was sich draus entwickelt

Jetzt nochmal ne Frage zur UVC, damit ich nicht wieder so ein "Kinderteil" kaufe:
36 Watt, Durchflußmenge max 15.000 L/h.

Das sollte doch hinhauen?


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Der Nachbar war gerade da(Er arbeitet beim Dehner) und hat mir Fischmineral von Söll geschenkt.
Das soll angeblich ein aufsalzen ersetzen.
Des weiteren:
Für gesunde Fische
Stärkt die Abwehrkraft
Hilft gegen Nitrit- und Ammoniakvergiftung
Schadstoffbindung im Wasser
Gegen Fressstörungen

Inhaltsstoffe stehen natürlich nicht drauf!

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Ich bin da aus der Aquaristik ein gebranntes Kind mit Mitteln von denen ich nicht weiß was drin ist.


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Die UVC sollte eigentlich reichen, ist ja nur als Übergangslösung da, bis die Pflanzen wachsen.

Söll macht öfter mal ein Geheimnis aus den schon bekanntes Wirkstoffen.
Ich denke mal du kannst es aktuell gut gebrauchen. Wenn es schädlich wäre, würden die das auf jeden Fall draufschreiben. 
Ich schütte auch mal Mineral in Form von Betonit rein. Das ist fein gemahlener Ton, der einige Stoffe bindet, die dann im Filter entsorgt werden können.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Lad warscheinlich an den Medikamentenmeine Bandscheibe erinnert mich im Moment wieder stark daran das es ihr nicht so gut geht:evil



Kein Problem ... ist mir nur beim bildlich Vorstellen aufgefallen .
Solltest vll. mal die Medis wechseln 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Mandy,


> Solltest vll. mal die Medis wechseln



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da sind so Wirkstoffe drin die so schön entspannend sind:smoki

Wenn ich die auf dem Schwarzmarkt verscheuer, könnt ich mir doch glatt noch 4 Koi kaufen


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ach was ... solche Medis habe ich auch noch auf Lager 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich benutze nur in Deutschland zugelassene und von hier niedergelassenen Ärzten verschriebene Medikamente

Was die da alles reintun, da kann doch ich nichts für

Mir wärs allerdings lieber ich müßte mir das Zeug nicht einwerfen und die Schmerzen wären weg:evil

Dann wäre ich mit dem Teich wohl auch schon fertig


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich nehm meine nicht mehr ... deswegen liegen sie auf Lager 
Allerdings nicht verkäuflich ... ein Junkee wäre heiß drauf ...

Was ist mit OP? Nicht vll. effektiver und langanhaltender als Medis ...

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Was ist mit OP? Nicht vll. effektiver und langanhaltender als Medis ...


Am 18. Termin beim Orthopäden, OP-Termin ausmachen.
Hab mich bisher immer gedrückt, aber nach zwei Jahren Schmerzen und jetzigem Bandscheibenvorfall gibt es wohl keine Ausreden mehr

Aber erst muß der Teich fertig


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
mir haben sie schon 2 mal ein Stück von den Bandscheiben rausgeschnitten.
War nachher viel besser. Wenn du zu lange wartest, könnte was zurückbleiben. 
Das letzte mal was es kurz vor Weihnachten, da hat natürlich kein vernünftiger Arzt geöffnet.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Jörg,


> Das letzte mal was es kurz vor Weihnachten, da hat natürlich kein vernünftiger Arzt geöffnet



Das wäre mir recht!
Ich liebe Wheinachtsbäume und Deko aber nur anschauen, nicht aufbauen

Da wäre so ne Bandscheibe ne super Ausrede
Ich lieg auf dem Sofa und die beste Ehefrau von allen rennt durchs Haus und verteilt Engelshaar und son Gedöns

Ne, im Ernst OP ist geplant und wird auch durchgezogen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So ihr lieben,
ich hab heute Lieferungen bekommen

Die UVC ist da, die Pflanzen von Werner auch

Wer noch nie bei Werner bestellt hat, mache es jetzt!

Kostet zwar mehr wie im Baumarkt, aber die Qualität

Leider bin ich heute nicht mehr dazu gekommen am Teich irgendwas zu machen:evil

Bei dem Regen kann man ja fast von einem WW sprechen

Morgen solls besser werden und dann wird angegriffen


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
es wurde leider nicht besser

In einer kurzen Regenpause hab ich es geschaft, etwas Steinbruch als "Eingangsbereich" zu missbrauchen

Heute beschränkte sich die Arbeit auf das Versuchen die lieben Fischlein mal vor die Linse zu bekommen, die Bilder auf denen man so einigermaßen was erkennt möcht ich euch nicht vorenthalten

Dann hab ich vom Nachbarn noch etwas bekommen was eine Sumpfpflanze sein soll

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Zu guter letzt: Ich hab nen Damenstrumpf über meinen Filterrücklauf gezogen, in dem sich jetzt die Schumflocken sammeln.
Die treten allerdings nur ab und an auf

Hab ich mir etwa unwissentlich einen ganz einfachen Eiweiabschäumer gebaut


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Na die Pflanze sieht aber aus wie reif für'n Kompost 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Ralph,



> Hab ich mir etwa unwissentlich einen ganz einfachen Eiweiabschäumer gebaut


 
der Kanidat hat 97 Punkte - ab 100 wäre es ein Eiweiabschäumer gewesen  
leider nein 

ein Eiwei*ab*schäumer entfernt den Schaum aus dem Teichwasser, im Socken löst er sich ja wieder im Wasser auf. Aber so bekommst du jedenfalls ne Menge an Dreck noch aus dem Wasser - aber immer min. täglich nachschauen - ned das der Socken noch platzt


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hallo,


> Na die Pflanze sieht aber aus wie reif für'n Kompost



war auch mein erster Gedanke, ich schneid sie jetzt mal ab und laß sie im Eimer auf der Terasse stehn. Wer weiß?



> der Kanidat hat 97 Punkte - ab 100 wäre es ein Eiweiabschäumer gewesen
> leider nein



War doch nur Spaß



> aber immer min. täglich nachschauen - ned das der Socken noch platzt



Habs fest im Auge


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Habs fest im Auge



Autsch 

 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
der "Socken" platzt ganz bestimmt nicht und verstopft auch nicht den Filterausfluss.
Dafür ist der Gummiring da, wirds etwas eng, geht der ab. 
Lass aber mal die Luft raus, sonst ist ja kein Platz für den Dreck.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,


> Lass aber mal die Luft raus, sonst ist ja kein Platz für den Dreck.



So ein Damenstrumpf ist extrem dehnbar

Mal im Ernst, Luft rausdrücken, dann hab ich wieder Schaumflocken auf der Oberfläche

Oder Strumpf runter und wieder drauf?

Übermäßig Dreck ist noch nicht drin, hab ich schon anders gesehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,

ich bin stocksauer
Da ist man 13 Std. beim arbeiten(mit bestem Wetter).
Dann kommt man voller Tatendrang heim und will noch was an der Teichbaustelle machen

Und dann? Schwarze Wolken, Blitz und Donner. Natürlich auch Regen

Ich glaube fast, ich werde nie fertigEs ist zum

Den Petrus wenn ich erwische


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

"Regentropfen die ans Fenster klopfen"
hört sich romantisch an, oder? Pustekuchen:evil

Ich hab eben die Rolläden runtergemacht, weil es durchs gekippte Fenster regnet:help

Ich will Sonne

Ich bin deprimiert und gehe jetzt ins Bett:muede morgen früh um 5 Uhr ist die Nacht zu Ende und ein bischen Schlaf hat noch keinem geschadet

Hab eben gerade noch ins Netz geschaut, ab Donnerstag solls wieder schöner werden
ich glaub ich werd doch bald fertig:freu

Gute Nacht miteinander


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Du schaffst das schon Ralph rh
Hier hat zwar jeder seine eignene Baustelle ... aber trotzdem sitzen wir doch alle im gleichen Boot 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Danke Mandy
Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen heute etwas neues zu berichten

Alsooo:
Der Regen heute ist wärmer als der von gestern


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ist wirklich so, meine Koi tragen schon Schweißbänder


----------



## Joerg (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
mach hinne, wir haben dich noch nicht mit nassen Füßen am Teich gesehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

nabend Joerg,
meine Füße sind immer nass.
Entweder Schweiß oder Regen

Da bei dem Wetter draußen sowiso nichts geht, mache ich mit der Theorir witer

Ich habe zwischen den Pflanzsteinen und dem Teich einen ca 1 m breiten Streifen, den ich mit Kies von 16 - 32 zum Teich hin bis 32 -45 auffüllen möchte.

In dieses "Kiesbett" möchte ich Holzfliesen aus Akazienholz auf Kunststoffträger legen.
Gefällt mir besser als Trittsteine.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Genügt es wenn ich die Holzfliesen auf Splitt lege, oder soll ich sie auf Fertigbeton legen wegen der Rutschfestigkeit

Ich möchte nicht drauf tanzen, nur gemütlich drüberlaufen


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Joerg,
ich wollte dir ein Foto anbieten, auf dem ich mit nassen Füßen am Teich stehe

Aber die beste Ehefrau von allen sagt das das nicht geht, weil durch die Regentropfen das Blitzlicht von der Kamera so sehr reflektiert wird das man nichts sehen kann außer einer weißen Wand


----------



## Joerg (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Eine bessere Ausrede viel dir wohl nicht ein?
Wenn ich bei dir vorbeikomme mach ich ein Foto. Erst ohne und dann mit nassen Füßen.
Den Rest der Klamotten können wir dann in Ruhe über dem Grill trocknen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



Oh shit, (jetzt fällt mir das englische Wort für Sch....e nicht ein)

Ich muß den Grill putzen


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Es ist soweit,
ich kann den Grund sehen:freu
Jetzt fallen mir auch wieder die Filtersäcke mit dem Buchenlaub ein da sind sie ja

Ob das jetzt die UVC oder der Strumpf am Filterauslauf war?
Ist mir auch egal, Hauptsache ich sehe was meine Unterwasserpflanzen so treiben

Die __ Wasserpest hat die Zeit mit wenig Licht gut überstanden

Der Rest hat sich auch entschlossen zu wachsen.

Oder kurz gesagt: Es wird


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
der von mir erwähnte Streifen zwischen Teich und Pflanzsteinen ist zur Hälfte Fertiggestellt.

Das Holzpodest vor dem Filterhäuschen wurde auch angefangen, jedoch aufgrund von Materialknappheit nicht vollendet

Und dann noch Bilder von meinen kleinen *******rn


Morgen geht es weiter)am Sonntag)
Aber was solls, man muß das Wetter ausnutzen
Auch wenn es schwer fällt: Donnerstag 12 Grad- Heute 32 Grad!

Wer kann denn sowas aushalten?


----------



## Joerg (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
das sieht doch schon toll aus. Die Pflanzen kümmern noch etwas, das ist aber normal. 

Frag nicht was heute in Hessen für Wetter war - eigentlich sollten es auch an die 30° sein.
Leider nur Regen und keine Sonne, draußen ist also komplett ausgefallen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Joerg,
mit dem Pflanzenwuchs bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich ganz zufrieden

hab ich schon mal mickriger gesehen, ich hab da Geduld

Ja, das mit dem Wetter ist im Moment so eine Sache.
Wie soll man denn da vorausplanen?

Zu heiß ist nichts, zu kalt ist nichts und Regen, wer braucht beim bauen schon Regen

Bei uns soll es morgen wieder an die 30 Grad haben-Ich freu mich


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,

es sind zwei Pflänzchen in den Kiesstreifen gezogennicht viel aber immerhin.

Dann sind zwei neue Tiere am bzw. im Teich aufgetaucht
Das eine ist verwandt mit einer Art Kröte.
das andere wird als gemeine Faulkatze bezeichnet

Dann hab ich da noch eine Frage zu einer Bambusart, der Nachbar hat mir "freundlicherweise" einen Bambus in den Teich gesteckt(Muß mal mit ihm reden, so gehts nicht)
Kann der was werden oder macht der mir evtl. was kaputt


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo ihr,

ich habe etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen, war aber nicht gänzlich untätig.

Die Randgestaltung, es dauert aber es wird

Nur bei der Holzterasse vor dem Filter ging mir das Holz aus

Nachschub ist bestellt

Beleuchtung wurde auch gesetzt, mal schauen wie lange mir das so gefällt

Der Marmorbruch den ich am "Eingang" und vor der alten Parkbank(Erbstück von Schwiegerpapa)verwendet hab ist sicherlich Geschmacksache, mir gefällt es:smoki


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich habe zwar eine tolle Sichttiefe, der BA ist in 1,9 m.

Aber in letzter Zeit blühen die Fadenalgen so richtig auf

Kann man da außer abfischen noch was tun? So heftig hatte ich es noch nie.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Dann hab ich da noch ein paar Bilder von meine kleinen *******rn plus Neuzugänge.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für welche sind?

Der große ist ca 12 cm, der kleine ca 10.

der Kleine ist noch etwas dünn, ich hoffe er wird noch:beten


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
du hast wohl noch nie Fadenalgen gesehen. 
Normalerweise sollten die schon mal 1m und länger sein, dann kann man sie schön aufwickeln.
Das mit den Algen ist völlig normal und tut dem Teich gut. Die Pflanzen brauchen etwas mehr Zeit zum einwachsen.

Das sind 2 Koi aus denen mal etwas werden kann, schwer abzuschätzen was das aktuell ist.
Bei so kleinen weiß man nie ob sie mal wachsen und was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
beim Thema Fadenalgen bin ich dann ja beruhigt.
Nur der Kleine macht mir Sorgen.
Er frißt nicht richtig, er nimmt das Futter, lutscht drauf rum und... spuckt es wieder aus, der Depp

Ich hatte schon mal so ein Exemplar, das mir beim Fressen verhungert ist.
ich hoffe es wiederholt sich nicht:beten


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
es sollten Tosai vom letzten Jahr sein. Die haben es bisher nicht geschafft und werden schwach wachsen.
Einzig ein Platin Ogon, den ich in der Größe gekauft hatte, ha sich bisher positiv entwickelt.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich einige Tosai verschenken müssen, die hatten da schon um die 30cm.
Nicht schön aber schön verfressen. Nur die verfressenen werden schnell handzahm.

Wegen der Fadenalgen mach dir keine Gedanken, die wachsen nun, weil die Schwebealgen weg sind.
Sind eine Brutstätte für die vielen Kleinstlebewesen, von denen sich die anderen ernähren.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo meine lieben,

es ist ja nun doch ein wenig Zeit verstrichen.

Die letzten Monate waren nicht so wie ich es mir eigentlich erhofft habe.
Gesundheitlich nicht ganz auf der Höhe und wenn doch dann entweder viel Arbeit in der Firma, oder sowas:


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Aber es ist dann doch etwas geworden

Ich bin soweit fertig, zumindest für dieses Jahr

Ich möchte euch Bilder nicht vorenthalten.

Über Lob oder Kritik würde ich mich auch freuen.

Aber bitte nicht über die Kokosmatte am Rücklauf vom Filter schimpfen:beten

Da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, das funktioniert nicht so ganz wie gedacht
Aber da werde ich später noch mal konkret drauf eingehen.

Jetzt viel Spaß beim gucken und schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Da muss man aber schon ganz genau hinschauen, um das mit der Kokosmatte zu sehen.
Ist ja auf jeden Fall besser, als das blanke Rohr.

Und endlich mal ein Teich, bei dem am Ufer keine Folie zu sehen ist. Oder diese mit einer Ufermatte kaschiert werden muss.

Ebenfalls einen schönen (und heißen Sonntag).

Servus
 Robert


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Robert,
bei Dir kann ich ja schon fast von Nachbar reden

Ich hab extra Bilder vermieden auf denen das Rohr gut zu sehen ist

Heißer Sonntag kommt glaub ich hin, also ab unter den Pavillion


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Laut Routenplaner 13.4 km.
Wäre eine gute Entfernung für eine kleine Radltour (wenn ich denn mal wieder mobiler bin).

Viel Spaß am Teich und unterm Pavillion Herr Nachbar 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Laut Routenplaner 13.4 km.
> Wäre eine gute Entfernung für eine kleine Radltour (wenn ich denn mal wieder mobiler bin).


Sehr gerne, würd mich freuen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ich möchte dann mal auf mein Problemkind eingehen.

Das Rohr hat auf einem Meter ca 10cm Gefälle, und dann zwei 90Grad-bögen.

Dadurch habe ich eine schöne Kreisströmung erreicht.

Jetzt zur Optik, mein erster Gedanke den ich hatte war das Rohr mit Ufermatte zu kaschieren die dann bepflanzt wird und bald nicht mehr zu sehen sein sollte.

Jedoch blubberts ein wenig aus dem Rohr(kann man auf den Bildern glaub ich ganz gut sehen)und dadurch verliert mein Skimmer etwas an efektivität, weil der zu Skimmende Dreck vom Skimmer wegtreibt

Der zweite Gadanke war das Rohr zu kürzen, so das der Rücklauf sozusagen aus den Steinen kommt.

Dadurch würd ich allerdings meine ach so geliebte Kreisströmung verlieren, dadurch könnte der Ba vieleicht nicht mehr so gut arbeiten

Ob der Skimmer dadurch so läuft wie er soll? Bin mir auch nicht sicher.

Oder den einlauf in den Teich einfach tiefersetzen?

Ich bin unschlüßig und hab


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Hoschi

Wenn du in den Bogen , wo die Kokusmatte aufhört, ein kleines Loch (3mm) machst ,kann das Ganze entgasen ! Das ist nämlich Luft die du über den Skimmer mit ansaugst ! Siehst du bei fast allen Mammutanlagen , so ein Abzweig (oder Bogen mit Loch ) ! Das du die Luft mit unter Wasser drücken musst nimmt dir Leistung ! Und so halt nicht mehr !
Ach ja !? Dann noch !?





Hitzekoller ?


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Ralph,
mach es tiefer, bei mir ist der Einlauf unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Kreisströmung sollte auch so erhalten bleiben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
der Wassereinlauf ist auch bei mir ca 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, macht es Sinn noch tieferzugehen?

Hey Andre, 
das mit dem Loch ist mal nen Versuch wert


> Hitzekoller ?


Nicht direkt, es ah so aus als hätte sich ein wenig __ Wasserpest am BA festgesetzt, und weil der Stiel vom Kescher zu kurz ist


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Andre,


> Das ist nämlich Luft die du über den Skimmer mit ansaugst !


Ich hab noch mal drüber nachgedacht
Meine Filtertonnen sind doch offen, da muß die Luft doch abhauen können
Allerdings könnte beim Ablaufen aus der zweiten Tonne zum Einlauf Luft mitgezogen werden
Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal mit dem Loch versuchen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Kein Lob oder Kritik zum Teich im allgemeinen?


----------



## majestic12et (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Den Teich kann man doch nur Loben, oder 

Versuchs mal zum test (wenn möglich) mit einem T-Stück am Ende des Rohres.
Dann kann die Luft nach oben und das Wasser nach unten. Oben auf des T-Stück nen Blumentopf mit einem Schlauch, damit die Luft entweichen kann und ne rankende Pflanze rein und alles ist versteckt.  Ich hoffe das versteht Mann (und Frau)

Grz

Kai


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ha, da ist einer! Erwischt!

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank
Die Plackerei hat sich also gelohnt.
Obwohl, wenn man es genau nimmt dann baut man doch so einen Teich für sich selbst
Das heißt, er muß mir gefallen, aber so ne Bestätigung ist schon toll

Den Tipp mit dem T-Stück behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf(Meine Frau hats kapiert)

@Andre
ich hab ein Loch gebohrt Durchmesser 4 mm.
Ergebnis: Etwas besser, aber nicht Perfekt.
Da hab ich mir gedacht, so ein Kniestück kostet nicht die Welt, bohr noch eins, Durchmesser 9,5 mm

Ergebnis: siehe oben!

Jetzt hab ich drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Einlauf tiefer setzen. dadurch hab ich mein Luftblaserlproblem aber noch nicht gelöst
2. Der Tipp von Kai, könnte funtionieren
3. Ich schneid es doch ab und hoffe das ich durch die dadurch erzeugte Oberflächenbewegung doch irgendwie eine Strömung hinbekomme die zum BA führt.

Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Tipps:beten


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
mach jetzt kein Stress mit der Lobhudelei, dir muss er gefallen.
Nächster Jahr fällt dir sicher einiges ein, was du noch besser machen willst.

Zu den Luftblasen, die sorgen eigentlich für eine kostenlose Luftzufuhr.
Wenn es vom Geräusch oder der Oberflächenbewegung nicht angenehm ist kann man da was machen.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es aus der Biotonne unter Wasser ansaugt.
Bau das ganze Rohr ab und fette dir Verbindungen mit Öl leicht ein.
Dann das Rohr ganz voll machen und verschließen. Danach ein paar mal kräftig durchspülen, bis alle Luftblasen raus sind.

Eie zusätzliche Belüftung solte man bei den Temperaturen Nachts laufen haben.


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Hoschi


> aber so ne Bestätigung ist schon toll


Du hast es toll gemacht, du hast es fein gemacht !>>>>>>>>>>>>
Ick hab ja nisch jewusst, das de uff Lobpuddelei stehst ! 

Nee , aber wirklich , ist doch schick geworden ! toll

Jetzt mal zu dein Problem mit der Luft !
Im Prinzip hat es Kai schon geschrieben , ein Abzweig und jut isset !
Wenn du den Bogen anborst, hast den gleichen Effekt !
Mit der Bohrungsgrösse hatte ich nur aus der Hüfte geschossen , wenn du so viel Luft ansaugst muss natürlich das Loch grösser !
Mit den Ansaugpunkt haste wieder Recht , nischt der Skimmer sondern der Abfluss in deinen Tonne ist es !  Aber egal , Wurscht...... bleibt ja fast das Gleiche !
Aber warum saugt es bei dir so viel Luft eigentlich an ? Ist nicht gut !


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Du hast es toll gemacht, du hast es fein gemacht !>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ich glaub fast ich werde hier vera....t


> Nee , aber wirklich , ist doch schick geworden


Danke, Danke immer wieder Danke

Jetzt mal im Ernst, man baut doch seinen Teich so das er einem selber gefällt.
Aber so ein bischen Feedback ist doch Balsam auf die geschundene Teichbauerseele

@Andre


> Aber warum saugt es bei dir so viel Luft eigentlich an ? Ist nicht gut !


Die Luft wird eigentlich nicht angesaugt, der Rücklauf in den Teich ist ein 110er Rohr, da "prescht" das Wasser halt nicht so durch
Ich könnt mir vorstellen das da etwas Luft mit "angesaugt" wird.
fdas mit der Bohrung hat leider nicht so toll funktioniert

@Jörg


> Nächster Jahr fällt dir sicher einiges ein, was du noch besser machen willst


Ja, ja, wir werden niemals fertig


> Zu den Luftblasen, die sorgen eigentlich für eine kostenlose Luftzufuhr.
> Wenn es vom Geräusch oder der Oberflächenbewegung nicht angenehm ist kann man da was machen


Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft die Belüftung in meiner 1. Filtertonne ist ausreichend.
Geräusche sind kein Problem, die Oberflächenbewegung schon eher.


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es aus der Biotonne unter Wasser ansaugt.


Ich hab keine Biotonne unter Wasser
Die Pumpenkammer ist unter Wasserniveau, der Rest ist im "Glühweinstand"


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Nach dem Spaltsieb geht es in eine Bioabteilung, die auch über Wasser stehen darf.
Wird von dem Geblubber nichts eingesaugt, mach es so wie beschrieben.
Dann kommt keine Luft mehr raus und die Bewegung ist ganz ruhig.

Es sollte sich etwas mehr Sog ergeben, was dem Durchsatz aber bei der gepumpten Variante wenig hilft.

Ist ein Rohr unter Wasser und saugt keine Luft an, dann kommt auch keine an, wenn der Auslass unter der Teichoberfläche liegt.
Ich hab schon einige Rohre entlüftet, da bei Schwerkraft jede "Falschluft" Zufuhr bei über Wasserspiegel Verlegung tötlich ist.

Mach mal die Pläne fertig für eine Umstellung auf Schwerkraftfilter, dann gibt es Extralob.


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hallo Jörg,


> Mach mal die Pläne fertig für eine Umstellung auf Schwerkraftfilter, dann gibt es Extralob


Würd ich ja gerne, aber der Vermieter sagt nö



> Wird von dem Geblubber nichts eingesaugt, mach es so wie beschrieben.


Ich steh im Moment ein wenig auf dem Schlauch,:sorryist wohl das Wetter
Wie und wo beschrieben?



> Ist ein Rohr unter Wasser und saugt keine Luft an, dann kommt auch keine an, wenn der Auslass unter der Teichoberfläche liegt.


Mein BA liegt definitiv unter Wasser
Das der Skimmer Luft ansaugt, halte ich mal für ausgeschlossen.
Von den beiden gehts in den ersten Teil der Pumpenkammer die unter Wasserspiegel ist durch ein Lochblech mit einer 6 mm Lochung in den zweiten Teil der die Pumpe enthält.

Von da geht es in den CS, dann in die erste Tonne und via Überlauf in die zweite Tonne.
Dann per Überlauf zurück in den Teich.
Einlauf unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.

Jetzt frag ich mich: Wo kommen meine Blasen her

Irgendwie kapier ich heute nix


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
die Rohre sind nur dicht, wenn sie komplett mit Wasser gefüllt sind.
Ist da irgendwo eine Luftblase drin, saugen die dort noch mehr Luft ein.
Der Einlauf von dem Rohr ist hoffentlich in der letzten Tonne unter Waser.

Das Rohr raus, die Dichtungen etwas einölen und alle Luft aus dem Rohr rausholen.
Beide Enden verschlißen und dann unter Wasser.

Das hab ich in meiner IH auch manchmal. Die zieht Luft.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hab.
Ich hatte ne OP an unangenehmer Stelle und tat mich die letzte Zeit ein wenig schwer mit dem Sitzen

@jörg
Tut mir leid:sorryaber ich kapiers immer noch nicht
Welches Rohr ist hoffentlich unter Wasser

Ich glaub ich werd nachher mal ein paar Bilder vom Filter einstellen, das erleichtert die Sache hoffentlich.

Die "Entlüftungsbohrung" brachte ja schon Besserung, ist aber noch nicht optimal.
Viel größer aufbohren wolte ich aber nicht(9,5 mm)


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph, das hab sogar ich als Frau kapiert 
Das Rohr, das im Teich blubbert, beginnt doch irgendwo in der Filterkammer ... und dort soll es unter Wasser liegen.
Wenn es im Filter an der Oberfläche ist, geht dort Luft mit ins Rohr und deshalb blubbert es im Teich.
War bei mir auch so ... aber ich fand es gut. Hat mir den Luftsprudler erspart 

Kurz zu Deinen 2 Kleinen. Der Größere ist ein Gin Matsuba und er kleine ... hmmm. Sieht bischen wie ein Doits Matsuba aus. Allerdings ist die Farbe etwas unklar ... könnte ein Doits Kin Matsuba werden. Oder es wird was ganz anderes 
Wie gehts dem überhaupt ... frisst er nun?

Ach ja ... zum Teich. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel Feldsteine ... aber wenn das noch ordentlich zuwächst und die Steine mal bemoost sind, dann siehts gut aus 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Mandy,


> Ralph, das hab sogar ich als Frau kapiert


Danke, für diesen Seitenhieb


> Das Rohr, das im Teich blubbert, beginnt doch irgendwo in der Filterkammer ... und dort soll es unter Wasser liegen.
> Wenn es im Filter an der Oberfläche ist, geht dort Luft mit ins Rohr und deshalb blubbert es im Teich.
> War bei mir auch so ... aber ich fand es gut. Hat mir den Luftsprudler erspart


Das Rohr beginnt in der letzten Tonne als Überlauf, Offnung nach oben mittels 90 Grad-Bogen
Unter Wasserich denke das ist nicht möglich, da ja die Ablaufmenge größer ist als die Menge die reingepumpt wird
Bin ich jetzt wirklich zu blöd

Das Geblubber würd mich ja gar nicht stören, nur ist dadurch mein Skimmer kontraproduktiv weil der Dreck ja durch die Wasserbewegung abgetrieben wird.



> Kurz zu Deinen 2 Kleinen. Der Größere ist ein Gin Matsuba und er kleine ... hmmm. Sieht bischen wie ein Doits Matsuba aus. Allerdings ist die Farbe etwas unklar ... könnte ein Doits Kin Matsuba werden. Oder es wird was ganz anderes
> Wie gehts dem überhaupt ... frisst er nun?


Die beiden sind leider nicht mehr, haben es nicht geschafft
Das hatte ich in einem andern Thema geschrieben, ist wahrscheinlich untergegangen.



> Ach ja ... zum Teich. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel Feldsteine ... aber wenn das noch ordentlich zuwächst und die Steine mal bemoost sind, dann siehts gut aus



Ja, vieleicht etwas steril, das ist aber Geschmackssacheich denke das der in zwei Jahren soweit eingewachsen ist das das Ufer nicht nur aus Steinen besteht, mit dem __ Moos kann man ja nachhelfen


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So, jetzt Fotos
Wenn ich den Rohrbogen einfach nach unten dreh, das das Wasser nicht reinläuft sondern reingedrückt wird?


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Ralph,



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Danke, für diesen Seitenhieb



Bitte, gern geschehen, gabs heute im Sonderangebot 



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Das Rohr beginnt in der letzten Tonne als Überlauf, Offnung nach oben mittels 90 Grad-Bogen
> Unter Wasserich denke das ist nicht möglich, da ja die Ablaufmenge größer ist als die Menge die reingepumpt wird
> Bin ich jetzt wirklich zu blöd



Nee, biste nicht. Aber das ist das Problem. Es kommt Luft ins Rohr, also blubbert es am Teicheinlauf ... also ist durch die zusätzliche Luft mehr Wasserbewegung da. 



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Das Geblubber würd mich ja gar nicht stören, nur ist dadurch mein Skimmer kontraproduktiv weil der Dreck ja durch die Wasserbewegung abgetrieben wird.



Geblubber stört mich auch nicht ... blubbert ja bei Dir 
Versuch das Rohr doch einfach mal zu verlängern, so dass Du mit dem Einlauf weiter vom Skimmer weg kommst. Letzte Option wäre tiefer setzen. Aber dazu würde ich zusehen, dass keine Luft mehr mit gefördert wird, sonst treibt es Dir zu viel CO² aus dem Teich. Oberflächlich ist die Luftzufuhr gut ... aber tiefer im Wasser ist das nicht sonderlich schön (wenn ich das mit der CO²-Austreibung richtig verstanden habe).



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Die beiden sind leider nicht mehr, haben es nicht geschafft.
> Das hatte ich in einem andern Thema geschrieben, ist wahrscheinlich untergegangen.



Upps, ist mir tatsächlich unter gegangen. Schade um die Beiden. Der Gin Matsuba war hübsch 



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ja, vieleicht etwas steril, das ist aber Geschmackssacheich denke das der in zwei Jahren soweit eingewachsen ist das das Ufer nicht nur aus Steinen besteht, mit dem __ Moos kann man ja nachhelfen



Siehste ... und dann gefällt er mir auch super gut. Wobei es ja nicht darum geht, dass er mir gefällt. Ist doch Dein Teich und Dir muß er gefallen. Paß mal auf, nächstes Jahr ist er nicht mehr so steril ... und dann bekommt er ne glatte 1 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal ob das Wasser in die Tonne rein läuft oder ob es reingedrückt wird. Es geht ja nur um den Teichrücklauf und wenn da nichts zu ändern geht mangels Wasserzufuhr, dann kannste nur das Rohr umplazieren ..

.. oder was man noch versuchen könnte, ist eine Reduzierung dran und das ganze in der Tonne unter Wasser.
Versuch macht kluch 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Huhu Mandy,


> (wenn ich das mit der CO²-Austreibung richtig verstanden habe).


Haste



> Der Gin Matsuba war hübsch


Ja, ich hatte gehofft aus dem könnte was werden



> Siehste ... und dann gefällt er mir auch super gut. Wobei es ja nicht darum geht, dass er mir gefällt. Ist doch Dein Teich und Dir muß er gefallen. Paß mal auf, nächstes Jahr ist er nicht mehr so steril ... und dann bekommt er ne glatte 1


So ist zumindest der Plan, jetzt müssen die Pflänzchen nur noch so wachsen wie ich mir das vorstelle



> Wenn ich den Rohrbogen einfach nach unten dreh, das das Wasser nicht reinläuft sondern reingedrückt wird?


Hierzu ne Meinung?


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Hierzu ne Meinung?



Upps, war zu langsam


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallöle Ralph,



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> So ist zumindest der Plan, jetzt müssen die Pflänzchen nur noch so wachsen wie ich mir das vorstelle



Na dieses Jahr wird das nicht mehr. Ich hab draußen 15°C und bäääh-Wetter.
Warte mal auf den Frühling ... dann werden unserer beider Pflanzen durchstarten.
Wetten 

Was das Rohr anbelangt, Du sagtest die Wasserzufuhr ist geringer als der Wasserabgang ... da wird auch die Anhebung des Wasserstandes nicht viel dran ändern, solange die Zufuhr geringer ist. Es wird solange gehen, bis der Wasserstand in der Tonne wieder gesunken ist und genau dort ist, wo er vorher war.
Beides müßte gleich sein ... dann geht das. Im Prinzip müßte die Zufuhr erhört werden ...
... oder der Durchmesser des Rücklaufes reduziert werden, so dass dort von Hause aus weniger Wasser durch passt.


Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Mein Gedanke war halt, wenn ich den Bogen dreh dann ist der Wasserstand in der Tonne ja höher wie der Wassereinlau ins Rohr.

Da müßte sich das mit der Luft ja eigentlich erledigt haben


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,

nee, das bringt nichts. Da macht Dir die Physik leider immer wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Mandy hat das vorhin schon richtig beschrieben.

Du musst den Rücklauf *so gerade wie möglich verlegen*. Genau so, dass das Wasser *fließen* kann und nicht abwärts um eine Ecke stürzt, denn da wird die Luft 'mitgerissen'. Frage einen Klempner und der wird Dir von diesem Problem erzählen. Genau darum sitzen oben auf dem Dach die Lüftungshutzen der Abwasserleitung.

Ein Reduzierung des Rohrquerschnittes im Ablauf bringt Dir nichts, außer der Unsicherheit, dass mehr zu- als abläuft und evtl. Dein letzter 'Eimer' überläuft... 
Der Querschnitt des Ablaufs sollte immer größer als der des Zulaufs sein.

Was also tun, wenn Du Dein Rohr nicht gerade oder auch nicht nur mit sanften Kurven verlegen kannst? 
Eine Möglichkeit sind an der richtigen Stelle ins Rohr gebohrte kleine Lüftungslöcher, die für einen Druckausgleich sorgen. Dann hat man aber eine 'durchlöcherte' Leitung, die evtl. in manchen 'Lebenslagen' zum tropfen neigt.
Die aus meiner Sicht bessere Lösung ist dann mit Hilfe von T-Stücken vor dem ersten und nach dem letzten starken Knick und diese beiden 'zusätzlichen Öffnungen' mit Hilfe von Reduzierstücken und dünneren Rohren verbinden. Das ist dann die Leitung für den Druckausglich und funktioniert dann so in der Richtung wie eine 'Gasrückführung'.  
Und diese Leitung ist auch dicht.(!)
Um das Prinzip zu veranschaulichen, weiter unten eine grobe Beispielskizze. Dort kann die Luft entweichen, bevor das Wasser in den Teich einläuft. Es blubbert nicht im Teich...
Dieses Prinzip kannst Du nun an Deine Verhältnisse anpassen. Wie gesagt: Hauptaugenmerk auf große weite Kurven, das Wasser muss fließen können...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi all 
@ Carsten 


> so gerade wie möglich verlegen


Das Phänomän heist Sturzgefälle !
Was du mit deiner zusätzlichen "Rohrleitung" beschrieben hast heist Umlüftung !
Das kann dem entgegenwirken , was aber nicht die Ursache entfernt !
@ Hoschi
Hab mir mal deine Bilder angesehen , so wie Carsten schon richtig geschrieben hat 
STURZGEFÄLLE =
Entweder mit Gefälle = " wagerecht " ....oder 
komplett senkrecht , nichts dazwischen !
So sieht es aber bei der Leitung ,die hinter den CS liegt und zur rechten Tonne führt, aus !
Dit heist nicht Klempner ( die arbeiten mit Blech !)
Dit heist ROHRDESIGNER !!!


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Andre,


'orschwerbleede*  
Ich hatte doch auch geschrieben, dass diese Umlüftung helfen kann, wenn der 'Rohrdesigner' aus Baugründen keine schöne Leitungsführung hinbekommt.
Ansonsten sind wir ja einer Meinung.  



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Zum Thema 'Rohrdesigner':
Fast alle 'Gas-Wasser-Sch%$e-Fuzzis' sind Zauberer.
Gib denen 6m² freie Wand und 20 cm Rohr. Die schaffen es, diese 6m² mit dem 20cm Rohrstück so zu 'tapezieren', dass Du keinen A5 Zettel mehr an die Wand heften kannst...


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Fast alle 'Gas-Wasser-Sch%$e-Fuzzis' sind Zauberer.


Zauberer schon ,dit andere will ick übahört haben !


----------



## wombl10 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> wenn man die Mittagspause durchmacht kommt man sogar auf 25 Std.



Ist immer noch zu wenig:

Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und dann noch 12 für die Nacht 

Christof


----------



## Joerg (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
buddel die Tonnen auf Teichniveau ein, dann blubbert nichts mehr. 

Wenn du die in deinem Glühweinstand so hoch stehen hast, solltest du die Einbauhinweise für eine Abwasserleitung beachten.  
Die waren toll beschrieben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ihr,

ich bin begeistertihr macht euch ja richtig Gedanken um meine Falschluft
Stimmt, das mit dem Einlaufrohr nach unten drehen haut nicht hin. Habs versucht, warn Schuß in Ofen

@Carsten
Dein Tipp schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus, erscheint mir die Lösung zu sein die sich am einfachsten und schnellsten umsetzen läßt.
Nun muß ich nut noch sehen wie ich die Rohre für die Entlüftung verstecken kann

@Andre


> So sieht es aber bei der Leitung ,die hinter den CS liegt und zur rechten Tonne führt, aus !


Mensch, Andredas ist doch die Überlaufleitung vom CS.
Im Idealfall sollt die kein Wasser führen

@Jörg


> buddel die Tonnen auf Teichniveau ein, dann blubbert nichts mehr.


Schwerkraft system wäre natürlich die Lösung, aber da spielt der Vermieter nicht mit.
Noch ein Loch in seinem Garten stand nicht im Vertrag


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ok Hoschi
Hab noch mal die Bilder vom Glühweinstand gesichtet , da ist deine Rohrverlegung aussen zu sehen !





Da ist kein Sturzgefälle zu sehen , jedenfalls nicht das das Phänomen erklären würde !
Die Verrohrung im Stand ,da lag ich ja schon mal falsch , ist nicht auf Bildern zu sehen !
Also 
Schlauch von Pumpe in den CS, dann in die Tonne Links mit belüfteten __ HEL-X und dann in die rechte Tonne mit Matten ? und dann zum Teich !
Wenn du jetzt nicht wirklich kreativ die Tonnen mit dem Rohr umwickelt hast kann ich kein Sturzgefälle erkennen !
Dadurch würd ich nach einer anderen Ursache suchen !
Sturzgefälle heist = Rohr länger als 0,5 m mit einen grösseren Gefälle (Winkel über 45°) verlegt, was diesen Effekt erziehlen würde !
Welchen Höhenunterschied hat das "Kokusmattenrohr" vom Stand zum Teich, ist doch nicht mehr als 30 cm ?


> ich bin begeistert ihr macht euch ja richtig Gedanken um meine Falschluft


Wir sind halt um dich (eigentlich um deine Fischi´s) besorgt !


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Naja, wenn ich aber dieses Bild:





mit dem obigen von Andre geposteten Bild zusammen setze, dann sollte es schon hinter der Folie ein senkrechtes Rohr geben. Zusammen mit den 2  90° Bögen am Auslauf bekommt das Wasser eine schöne 'Drehung' zum Luft saugen weg...

Denke ich mir so...


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ein senkrechtes Rohr ( Fallstrang) ist nicht das Problem !
Wasser im Abflussrohr dreht sich immer ! Rechts herum auf der nördlichen Halbkugel und links herum auf der unteren Halbkugel !
Die beiden 90° Bögen sollten es auch nicht sein ,wär ja aber schnell zu kontrollieren !
Man könnte da einfach nur ein Bogen machen der das Gefälle "aufnimmt" und knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche einmündet und das ein wenig in eine Richtung ausgedreht um die Kreisströmung im Teich zu erzeugen !


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Wasser im Abflussrohr dreht sich immer ! Rechts herum auf der nördlichen Halbkugel und links herum auf der unteren Halbkugel !



Ooch nee, Andy... :?
Bring doch die Leute nicht so durcheinander. Du gibst der Legende zur Corioliskraft nur neues Futter. :__ nase
Aber unabhängig davon hat die Drehrichtung in diesem Fall mit Sicherheit keine konkrete Auswirkung in Bezug zum 'blubbern'.

Ansonsten denke/vermute ich:
Die Luft wird schon im ersten Bogen nach der Tonne mitgerissen. Durch die nochmalige Verwirbelung in den 2 Bögen am Auslauf kann kein dauerhafter gleichmäßiger Druckausgleich erfolgen und deswegen 'blubbert's' halt.

Ralph, bitte mal den Auslauf ohne die 2 vorderen Bögen testen und/oder deren Stellung verändern...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
versuch mal folgendes: Die letzten beiden 90er Bögen weg, dann einen 30er dran und mit einem langen Rohr in den Teich einlaufen lassen.
Die Richtung der Kreisströmung wird auch in Bayen egal sein.

@Karsten, an die Corioliskraft denkt dabei sicher keiner, das sind Märchen, die einfach nur weiter erzählt werden. Irgendwann ist es die Wahrheit und wird nicht mehr hinterfragt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Carsten und Andre, ihr seit der Hit
Ich hab bei eurem "Streitgespräch" schon etwas schmunzeln müssen

Aber Danke für die Mühe die ihr euch macht, auch wenn es meinen Fischis gilt und nicht mir

So, für euch beide jetzt mal ganz genau:
Von der zweiten Tonne gehts per Überlauf in den ersten 90 Grad Bogen, dann gehts durch den zweiten 90 Grad Bogen steil nach unten, es folgt? Richtig ein 90 Grad Bogen!
Weiter geht es waagerecht bis zu einem 30 Grad Bogen.
Der geht aber seitlich weg und nicht nach unten.
Es geht dann mit leichtem Gefälle weiter Richtung Teich.
Dann kommen meine beiden letzten? Richtig: 90 Grad Bögen.

Also, Sturzgefälle hab ich glaub ich schon

Mein Plan ist jetzt:
Am Bogen nach der Tonne eine Entlüftungsbohrung zu machen(Wasser sollte dort nicht austreten).

Die letzten beiden 90 Grad Bögen entfernen(Danke Jörg)und durch einen 30 Grad Bogen ersetzen.
Dann noch ein Rohr mit ich weiß noch nicht was für einer Länge.

Dadurch kann ich doch meine Kreisströmung erhalten ohne die Oberfläche soviel zu bewegen das der Skimmer nicht das tut was er soll

Ganz nebenbei lässt sich das Rohr dann auch besser mit der Ufermatte umwickeln und kriegt unter Wasser hoffentlich einen schönen Algenteppich

@Jörg


> Die Richtung der Kreisströmung wird auch in Bayen egal sein.



Hauptsache rundrum:smoki


----------



## DbSam (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist jetzt:
> Am Bogen nach der Tonne eine Entlüftungsbohrung zu machen(Wasser sollte dort nicht austreten).


'sollte' - Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr  :beten

Hhm, natürlich kommt im Normalfall kein Wasser aus dem Loch, wenn man es an der richtigen Stelle bohrt. Aber was ist, wenn der 'Normalfall' mal nicht da ist?

Wenn man mich in die Rolle eines 'Rohrdesigners' stecken würde, dann würde ich ein T-Stück in die waagerechte Strecke gleich nach dem Sturzgefälle einbauen und ein reduziertes Rohr wieder nach oben zurück in die Tonne führen. (Oder zumindest auf Höhe Tonne). 
Das ist dicht, da kann kein Wasser weg und es kommt genug Luft rein.
Und 'fertsch'. 

Alternativ könnte man auch einen Schlauch nehmen und einkleben/einpressen. Das sollte dann aber *nicht* nur so ein normaler dünner Luftschlauch sein, der sollte schon einen etwas stärkeren Durchmesser haben...

Was schreib ich, Du machst das schon irgendwie...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So meine Lieben,

folgendes hab ich jetzt gemacht:
Die beiden letzten 90 Grad-Bögen entfernt und durch zwei 30 Grad-Bögen ersetzt, daran noch ein Rohr mit 20 cm Länge.

Ergebnis:
Wesentlich weniger "Geblubber".
Mit wesentlich weniger meine ich, in einem Maße das ich als sehr gut einstufen würde.
Es kommt ein wenig Luft in den Teich, aber nicht soviel das der "Dreck" vom Skimmer weg treibt

Jetzt könnte man sagen:
Mei, wia schaugt des den aus? Des is doch greißlich!

Da muß ich sagen: Stimmt!

Aber ich bin ja schon weiter

Das Rohr kann man jetzt wunderbar mit Ufermatte, die man zu einer Art Schlauch zusammennäht, uberziehen.

An diesen Schlauch kann man dann auch noch sone Art Pflanztaschen aus oben erwähnter Ufermatte annähen.

Die Taschen bepflanz ich dann mit Tannenwedel oder so.

Die Matte über dem Rohr, die ja im Wasser und dadurch immer feucht ist, mit __ Moos und __ Pfennigkraut

Dadurch erhoff ich mir den Efekt einer kleinen schön bewachsenen Halbinsel

Ach ja, nur so am Rande:
Den Deckel vom CS hab ich ein wenig aufgestellt.
Hab ich mir dadurch evtl. eine funtionierende Entlüftung gebaut

Anbei Bilder, Zweimal neu, einmal alt


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Servus Ralph,
hat doch wunderbar funktioniert. 
In den beiden 90 Grad Winkeln am Ende ist das Wasser hin und hergewirbelt worden und hat es mit Luft angereichert.
Das ist manchmal erwünscht aber es sollte ja etwas geregelter einfließen. 
Die Strömung könnte etwas zunehmen, da es nun mit höherer Geschwindigkeit reinkommt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Grüß dich Jörg,


> Die Strömung könnte etwas zunehmen, da es nun mit höherer Geschwindigkeit reinkommt.


Ob die Geschwindigkeit sich geändert hat
Zumindest hat die Verwirbelung abgenommen

Aber im Ernst, ich bin damit zufrieden.

Bis jetzt hatte ich meine Kreisströmung unter der Wasseroberfläche, jetzt bewegt sich auch die Oberfläche im Kreis

Und dann auch noch in Richtung Skimmer

Das Ergebnis mit der Ufermatte werde ich dann auch zum besten geben, wenn es dann soweit ist.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wasser im Abflussrohr dreht sich immer ! Rechts herum auf der nördlichen Halbkugel und links herum auf der unteren Halbkugel!




Und beim Äquator fließt es geradeaus oder vielleicht gar nicht mehr ............. 

Die Corioliskraft kann hier gar nicht greifen. Es hängt alles nur von der Bauart/form (Material, Rauigkeit, etc.) ab.

Aber für Streitigkeiten in der Kneipe oder unter Freunden ist das Thema immerwieder gut 2.


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Alex,
es ist doch toll, dass wir Ralph helfen konnten. 
Insbesondere in Bayern glauben einige noch daran, dass sich dort die Welt anders dreht. :__ nase
Hoshi ist ja nur zugezogen und glaubt hoffentlich nur an das was er sieht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
hallo Alex,

es soll hier sogar welche geben die glauben die ganze Welt dreht sich um sie herum

Wenn mir jemand was ezählt, dann nehme ich erstmal an es könnte richtig sein, wenn ichs dann ausprobier und es klappt dann glaub ich es auch

Schönen Dank für die Tipps, hat am Ende ja dann so hingehauen wie ich es haben wollte


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So nabend  allesamt !
Das mit der Drehrichtung ,war zur Erheiterung gedacht , manche nennen es auch Gag ! 
@Gartenfreund ? >>>Name ?
Material und Rauhigkeit des verwendeten Material hat nichts mit der Drehrichtung zu tun !
Die Bau---FORM oder auch Verlege-Art des Abwasserrohres schon !
@ Hoschi
Na wenn´s dir passt isses ja jut !
Sturzgefälle ist alles was nicht  , entweder "waagerecht " mit Gefälle (max 2%) oder halt wirklich senkrecht verlegt wurde !
@ all
In Wasser ist übrigens immer Luft , macht mal einen Eimer mit Wasser voll , da seht ihr genügend Blasen >>>>Luftblasen !
Durch die 90 ° Bögen wird  wird das ausgasen im Rohr verstärkt und es kommt zum blubbern !
Ist übrigens so´n  Begriff wie Vollfüllung !
Das heist ,so viel Wasser abfliest ,so viel Luft muss auch nachströmen damit kein Unterdruck in Leitungen entsteht und so zum Gluckern !
Deswegen gibt es auch die Überdachentlüftung an jeden Strang des Abwassersystem´s !
Bei dir Hoschi ist aber von etwas anderen auszugehen , Joerg hat es schon mal angemerkt, und ich würd auch mal die Dichtgummi´s überprüfen ! Bei dir tippe ich mal auf ein Luft ziehen irgend wo ! Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung ist hier ein Umluftsystem nicht von Nöten , wirkt aber diesen Problem entgegen !
Ach übrigen´s ich schreib das nicht nur so , ich bin Rohrdesigner ! Kenne also dieses Problem aus der Praxis !


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Nabend Andre,

die Dichtungen überprüfen weil dort Luft gezogen werden kann, versteh ich.

Aber mal anders, das ist ja ein 110er Rohr wo das Wasser per Überlauf reinkommt.
Das ist ja nicht von Anfang an komplett mit Wasser gefüllt. Wird da nicht auch schon Luft mit gezogen



> Das mit der Drehrichtung ,war zur Erheiterung gedacht , manche nennen es auch Gag !



Versteht halt nicht jeder


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Das ist ja nicht von Anfang an komplett mit Wasser gefüllt. Wird da nicht auch schon Luft mit gezogen


Genau das ! Da wo Wasser abfliest muss Luft nachströmen können !
Hier mal ein Ansatz wie du das auch lösen können müsstest !


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Das glaub ich auch ohne Ausprobieren

Das muß jetzt aber nicht auch ein 110er sein oder?


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Den Abzweig brauchste sowieso, wenn du das machst ,ist es egal vom Preis ,ob du eine Reduzierung kaufst + kleineres Rohr oder nur ein 110 Rohr mit 250mm Länge !


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ja nee, is klar
War aber auch ne blöde Frage


----------



## bayernhoschi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab jetzt nach einiger Beobachtung entschieden das ich das mit der Abzweigung erstmal nachlasse, es funktioniert so wie es im Moment ist, für mich durchaus zufriedenstellend

Trotzdem: Danke Andre

Den heutigen bei uns doch recht schönen Tag habe ich ausgenutzt und meine Bepflanzung versucht etwas zu optimieren.
Ich hab 10 Stck.__ Schwertlilien eingesetzt, was sich als recht einfach rausstellte

Mit den UW-Pflanzen hab ich so meine Mühe gehabt:evil
Der Tipp von Mitch hat leider nicht so funtioniert wie ich mir das erhoffte

Entweder das Papiertaschentuch hat nicht so gehalten, oder meine Tierchen waren zu wild

Jetzt hab ich das Problem so gelöst: Ich hab mir einen Pflanzkorb geschnappt und den mit so nem Wasserdurchlässigem Unkrautvlies ausgelegt, den dann mit Spielsand gefüllt und dann meine __ Papageienfeder da eingesetzt und das ganze im Eimer gewässert.

Dann wieder zum Auffüllen wieder etwas nassen Sand drauf.

Der "Zugtest" zum Überprüfen des festen Sitzes der Pflanze hat mich zu folgendem Schluß kommen lassen; Wenn einer meiner Koi diese Pflanzen ausreissen kann, dann kommt er in den Zirkus

Das ganze Teil vhab ich dann an vorher ausgesuchter Stell im Teich versenkt.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das meine Papageienfeder die Tiefe von 1,9m wegsteckt und mir das Ganze nicht übelnimmt:smoki

Es warten noch ca 10 Schwertlilien und 2 "Gestrüppe"(muß ich mich noch mal erkundigen)auf
ihren "Einsatz"

Aber ich denke wir werden noch ein paar schöne Tage bekommen die ein Einsetzen der Pflänzchen möglich machen.

Vorrang hat jetzt jedoch das Projekt "Rücklaufrohrverkleidung"

Rücklaufrohrverkleidung!!! - Was für ein Wort


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Wenn einer meiner Koi diese Pflanzen ausreissen kann, dann kommt er in den Zirkus



Einer von der Bande kommt in den Zirkus!

Ich kam heute von der Arbeit und was mußte ich sehen?
Die __ Papageienfeder schwimmt munter in der Nähe des Skimmers

Jedoch nicht angefressen, scheinbar nur ihres festen Haltes beraubt

So langsm weiß ich mir keinen Rat mehr, hat einer von euch noch Tipps wie ich die am Grund halten kann?


----------



## Joerg (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
hattest du oben auf dem Topf größere Kieselsteine drauf?

Du musst mal mit ihnen spielen oder sie ordentlich füttern.
__ Hornkraut hab ich vor 2 Wochen mit einem dünnen Gummiring an einem Kiesel befestigt und versenkt.
Ist seitdem gut gewachsen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,

hat leider etwas gedauert mit meiner Antwort-Viel Arbeit.

Also, Steine hatte ich nicht drauf.
Ich war der Meinung wenn es im Sand festsitz, bringen es die Steine auch nicht mehr.

Zum Spielen haben sie meine ich genug, ich hab ja sone Schwimminsel drin und auch solche verchromten Schwimmkugeln.
Die werden den ganzen Tag hin und her geschoben

Zu fressen bekommen sie auch genug, ca. 5mal am Tag in kleinen Portionen, soviel wie in 5min weg ist

Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben das es ein Fisch schafft eine dermaßen "fest" eingesetzte Pflanze rauszuziehen

Kann der Sand sich verflüchtigt haben? Glaub ich auch nicht so recht, habe ihn ja eigentlich durchs Vließ gut eingespert.


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
da hast du wohl noch keine passende Vorstellung was Koi aus Hunger oder Langeweile alles so anstellen.
Warte mal bis die groß sind.


----------



## Helvola (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
Seerosen können sich von alleine lösen, 
könnte das mit der __ Papageienfeder auch passiert sein?


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo jörg,

ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ich Langeweile und Hunger ausschließen kann.

Der nächste Schritt ist der Futterball

Was Koi so alles anstellen können ist mir schon bewußt, hab mich doch vorher schlau gemacht

Ich habe jetzt vor das ganze nochmal mit einem etwas größerem Pflanzkorb zu versuchen.

in den werde ich auch noch andere UW-Pflanzen mit einsetzen.

Aber macht das um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt noch Sinn?

UW-pflanzen sollen da ja doch recht eigen sein.

@__ Helvola
Seerosen haben sich bei mir noch nie von allein gelöst


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

HOschi !
Nix grösseren Topf !
Steine oben drauf !
Haste noch nie __ Barsche gesehen die ein "Brutnest " bauen ?
Dann stell dir mal ein mehrfach grösseren koi vor Wat der ins Maul bekommt ! 
Und Wasserschwein ist in mehrerer Hinsicht stimmig !


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Andre,

also doch junge Felsen, sprich größere Steine

Ich hätte halt nur nicht gedacht das die Koi den Sand so aufwühlen das meine schöne Papageifeder "Servus" sagt

Wasserschweine, das kann ich unterschreiben

Wie ist das jetzt mit der Jahreszeit? Noch UW-Pflanzen setzen?


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
hau rein mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, es gibt aktuell ein Angebot für __ Hornkraut.
Das bleibt mit einem Fester für Licht den ganzen Winter als Sauerstoffspender grün.

Wasserschweine ist eine Frage der Erziehung, mein Hornkraut habe ich nur mit einem Steinchen versenkt.
Es ist noch genau an dieser Stelle.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Wie erzieht man Koi?

Ich schicke meine bald zu den strengsten Eltern der Welt


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Nach dem Motto förden und fordern. 
Nur wenn sie brav waren gibt es das leckere Futter, ansonsten die Teichsticks aus dem Baumarkt. 
Die lernen recht schnell und wissen schon was gut schmeckt.
Das Level ist mit der Zeit leider gestiegen und mittelgutes Koifutter mögen sie nun auch schon nicht mehr.
Sind schon etwas verwöhnt aber ansonsten sehr lieb. (Auch zu Pflanzen)

Schau mal nach wer die Pflanzen rausholt, diese dann abgeben.
Bei mir ist der Chef ein Platin Ogon, der schon lange da ist. (War 10cm groß als er kam)
Der zeigt der Gruppe schon was gut oder schlecht ist.
Sich einen neuen Leitkoi zulegen könnte schon helfen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

So, jetzt hab ich es endlich wieder mal hergeschafft

Ich hab es probiert, mit weniger Sand im Pflanzkorb und einige Steinchen obendrauf, was soll ich sagen 

Die __ Papageienfeder steht da wo sie sein soll

Ich hab mal versucht den Tipp von Jörg mit dem Leitkoi zu verfolgen.

Ergebniss: Ich saß den ganzen Samstagnachmittag am Teich und habe meine Schweinchen beobachtet:smoki

Ich war selten so entspannt:smoki

das Ergebnis davon: Ich glaube, ich habe 9 Leitkoi

Es war nicht zu beobachten das sich einer von der Rasselbande in den Vordergrund drängt, oder sowas wie die Führung übernimmt

Aber was solls hab ich mir gedacht, haste halt ne Demokratie im Teich

Für mich steht jetzt erstmal im Vordergrund das meine UW-Pflanzen das machen was sie sollen, nämlich in Ruhe wachsen

Das mit dem leckeren Futter wenn sie brav waren konnte ich leider nicht anwenden, sie haben keine Mist gebaut


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Hoschi


> Ich saß den ganzen Samstagnachmittag am Teich


Du hast keine Demokratie ! Du hast dich verschrieben !
Im heist das Zauberwort ! 
Haste doch schon bebildert !
Ach so !
Steine oben drauf iss jut wa ?


----------



## Joerg (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
Demokratie kennen die nicht.
Die schauen sich was von anderen ab, können auch mehrere sein. Der Rest macht dann nach.

Ich hab ja auch schon größere in den Teich bekommen aber der alteingesessene Platin Ogon gibt schon vor was passiert.

Das aufgewärmte Poolwasser wurde ab und an mal eingelassen. Da ist er ganz vorne und die anderen etwas weiter weg vom warmen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Tachjen Andre,


> Steine oben drauf iss jut wa ?



Dit is dufte

Nabend Jörg,

ich habs kapiert, die machen es wie unsere Politiker: Estmal macht der großteil mit, wer den Mist verbockt hat besprechen wir später

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst, ich konnte wirklich nicht erkennen wer da was zu sagen hätte

auch beim Fressen ist jeder mal der Erste.

Vieleicht ist das ein Fluch

Wenn ich mir unsere restlichen Tiere so anschaue:
Katzen, Nymphensittich, Igel im Garten, Katze vom Nachbarn die mehr bei uns ist wie bei ihm.

Alle leicht bis mittelschwer verhaltensgestört

Wie sagt man bei uns in Bayern: Wie der Herr, so das Gscherr


----------



## Joerg (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
sind nicht fast alle in Bayern irgendwie verhaltensgestört?

Wenn die alle etwas desorientiert sind kauf mal einen lieben älteren der das Regiment übernimmt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> sind nicht fast alle in Bayern irgendwie verhaltensgestört?




Ich hoffe Du meintest bloß meine Fische

War nur Spaß:friede



> Wenn die alle etwas desorientiert sind kauf mal einen lieben älteren der das Regiment übernimmt.



Da ich ja nächstes Jahr den Besatz auf die von mir gesteckte Höchstgrenze von 11 St. aufstocken wollte, ist der Vorschlag mit einem älteren Fisch gar nicht mal so verkehrt


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

kannst meinen Showa haben  

der wird ersetzt nächstes Jahr..


----------



## Joerg (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
ein paar größere zu kaufen ist sicher eine gute Idee, die sollten auch noch etwas mehr Ruhe in den Teich bringen. :smoki

Wegen deiner Zwischenhöchstgrenze müssen wir uns noch mal unterhalten. 
Habe am Sonntag wieder 10 kleine kostenlos an einen ganz lieben User abgegeben.
Die Obergrenze bezieht sich normalerweise dann auf Koi >50cm. Die kleinen machen wenig Dreck.

Und ich meine nicht nur die Koi, viele meiner lieben Kollegen und einige gute Bekannte kommen aus Bayern.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,

@Simon, danke für das Angebot, aber PLZ 33 ist dann wohl doch etwas zu weit.
Davon abgesehen habe ich schon zwei Showa.
Das genügt mir, ich will ja keinen Schwarm aufmachen

@Jörg, das sich die Obergrenze auf relativ ausgewachsene Koi bezieht habe ich auch bedacht, nur wenn ich mir jetzt mehrere kleine, junge Koi hole, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.

Vieleicht solltem wir uns wirklich mal unterhalten, ich meine pers.nicht nur im net. 

Was das verhaltensgestörte Bayern angeht, ich sag mal so: Wir sind alle positiv verrückt


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Showa kann man nie genug haben!
und von mir aus Schick ich dir den 

zeig mal bitte deine Showa!


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> von mir aus Schick ich dir den



mit der Post

Meine Showa werde ich dann demnächst versuchen auf ein Bild zu bringen, ist im Moment nicht so einfach.
Wenn ich Feierabend hab ist es meißt schon zu dunkel zum Fotos machen.

Aber nicht zu sehr entäuscht sein, sind "nur" Nachzuchten die manche als nicht so toll bezeichnen würden.

Aber diese Woche kriege ichs noch hin.
Versprochen

Und Deinen?
Zeig auch mal her, vieleicht laß ich mich doch noch erweichen


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Simon,

ich hab jetzt mal ein etwas älteres Bild rausgekramt, ich hoffe es genügt Dir.

Ich würde gerne ein aktuelles präsentieren, aber meine momentanen Arbeitszeiten lassen ein Foto nicht zu

Vieleicht am Sonntag, da hab ich frei und darf mich ausruhen:freu

oder

:muede


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



 

 

der obere ist auch in einem anderen thread drin!


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Im unteren Bild der unterste Fisch?

Ich als Anfänger würde sagen: Schönes Tier.

Aber nochmal, wie schicken

Was möchtest Du für ihn haben

Wie groß ist das Kerlchen?


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

na auf dem 2. Bild der rechte obere..


Ja geht ja nur mitm Express oder so  


der ist fast 50cm groß

aber das wird wohl alles zu viel Stress, dann muss einer den aus der Nähe nehmen...

Preis per PN


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

das wird wohl das Beste sein, es wäre gemein dem Tierchen den ganzen Stress anzutun

Und ich find schon einen in der Nähe


----------



## Joerg (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
ich hab schon einem Bekannten ein paar Koi in München vorbeigebracht.
Expresslieferung an einem Tag, ist ihnen scheinbar auch ganz bekommen, da sie sich in München nocht von mir haben streichen lassen. 
Schwimmen nun in einem großen Teich in Strasslach.
Bei eine Lieferung mit einem Kurier über Nacht muss man sie schon gut vorbereiten.


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Guten Abend Jörg,

aber anderseits kauft man doch die Katze im Sack

Ich meine damit, man kann den Fisch vorher nicht "besichtigen"

Wenns blöd läuft hab ich nen Fisch daheim, habe viel Geld bezahlt und muß sagen "Den hab ich mir aber anders vorgestellt"

Ich glaube fast das es besser ist wenn ich zum Züchter meines Vertrauens gehe und mir dort einen schönen aussuche.

Wenn mir der Fisch am Ende nicht gefällt, dann ist doch weder ihm noch mit geholfen


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Viel Geld ist gut :-D soviel wollt ich nicht haben , viel Geld habe ich auch nicht bezahlt :-D

Also ich kann dir den ganzen Herbst lang noch hochauflösende Bilder von der
DSLR schicken


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hey Simon,

sorry, so war das nicht gemeint

Es kam so rüber als wolltest Du ihn nicht so gerne "verschicken".

Bilder? Gerne.

Gucken kostet ja nichts



> DSLR



Ich steh auf dem Schlauch, was heißt das denn?


----------



## Joerg (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Guten Abend Ralph,
die Koi haben natürlich nichts gekostet. 
Es waren Nachzuchten, die nach 10 Monaten über 30 cm hatten und in dem gut zugänglichen Ausstellungsteich gut passten.
Besonders schön nach "Japanischen Maßstäben" waren sie nicht aber gut gewachsen und Handzahm.


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



> Besonders schön nach "Japanischen Maßstäben" waren sie nicht



Das ist mir nicht so wichtig, ich stehe ja noch am Anfang dieses schönen Hobbys

Von meinen "9 Bekloppten" sind ja auch nur zwei echte Japaner.
Einer ist ein Israeli und der Rest sind odinäre deutsche Nachzuchten.

Aaaber, mir gefallen sie und das ist doch die Hauptsache

Du hast meine geplante Obergrenze mit den Worten kommentiert"größer als 50 cm."

Wieviel junge Fische könnte ich Deiner Meinung nach einsetzen?

Bedenke bitte meinen doch recht "kleinen" Filter.


----------



## Joerg (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
wenn man es ehrlich rechnet ist die tägliche Futtermenge ein gutes Indiz.
Ein 20 cm Koi sollte 1/4 der Menge wie ein 40cm Koi brauchen.

Ich habe auch ein paar kleinere die vom Platz und Futter wenig benötigen.
Diese werde ich auch bald günstig abgeben, da sie sich in einem kleineren Teich auch wohlfühlen.
Kleine sind immer ein Risiko und man sollte sich dann von einigen auch trennen können.

Bei deiner Größe kannst du ohne Gefahr von Überbesatz mal 10 Tosai zusätzlich einsetzen und sehen wie sie sich entwickeln.
Einen Teil gibst du dann wieder ab, weil sie dir weniger gefallen.
Mit der Zeit werden es dann immer mehr Koi, die deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> sorry, so war das nicht gemeint
> 
> ...





achso , ja dachte eher dir ist das zuviel stress, auch wegen den kosten 

mit DSLR meinte ich schöne Bilder von der digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera geschossen :smoki

also wenn du willst...:beten


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
sorry das ich ich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber der Computer war der Meinung das er jetzt genug gearbeitet hat und in Rente geht:smoki
Der Glückliche

Jetzt wurde ein neuer eingestellt, was für ein Monster:shockich komm mit dem Tippen und klicken nicht nach

@ simon
Immer her mit den Bildern

@Jörg
Also das mit den 10 Tosai ist schon ne Nummer, hätte ich jetzt so nicht gedacht

Ob es jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn macht= Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Ich hab mir überlegt evtl bis zum nächsten Saisonstart zu warten

Es sei den es gibt bei euch andere Erfahrungen.

Verändert jetzt ein 50 cm Fisch die Mengenangabe von den Tosai

Ich möchte meinen Teich und vor allem dem Filter nicht zuviel zumuten, der Schuß kann ja doch nach hinten losgehen, oder?


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hier sind mal ein paar "ältere" Bilder, allerdings nur iPhone Bilder..:smoki

hab noch welche wo der Showa zwischen meinen Füßen im Wasser rumschwimmt 

mache aber wenn es das Wetter zulässt morgen neue Bilder mit der DSLR


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

hier noch ein paar Bilder von dem einen 

paar sind zugeschnitten und dadurch vergrößert:smoki


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo,
tschuldigung, konnte leider nicht eher.

Zuviel Arbeit im Moment

Hey Simon, wie bereits besprochen ist der für mich eher nichts.
Aber so wie ich das auf den Bildern sehen kann wirst Du den bestimmt los.

Wie war jetzt das mit der Mengenangabe der Tosai, wenn noch ein größerer(40-50 cm) dazu kommt?

Ich will ja meinen Filter nicht stressen


----------



## Joerg (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Ralph,
der Filter muss eine Menge an Ausscheidungen abbauen.
Diese richtet sich vornehmlich nach der Menge an Futter was sie fressen.
Mach mal eine Liste von den Größen und gib sie in Schroedies Koirechner ein.
Daraus ergibt sich die Menge an Futter und das dazu notwendige Filtermaterial.

Komme gerade von einer stressigen aber tollen Woche in Houston.


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
Texas?
Urlaub oder Arbeit?

Ich hoffe ersteres

Was ist den Schroedies Koirechner?

Hab da nichts gefunden, hört sich aber interessant an.


----------



## Joerg (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Ralph,
Ja.
Arbeit, wäre auch zu heiß für das andere. War aber toll so viele Kollegen zu treffen. 

Gib mal " schroedis koi rechner " in Google ein oder sende mir eine PN.
Der kommt vom User fbschroeder und ist ganz toll. 
Leider hat er ihn nicht mehr online aber ich habe alle meine Koi darin über die Jahre mit Bildern und Größe verwaltet.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Jörg,
sorry hat ein wenig gedauert
um diese Jahreszeit ist bei uns in der Fa. immer der Bär los

Ich hab mir jetzt den Koirechner vom Schroedie runtergeladen, war kein Problem den mit Google zu finden

Jedoch bin ich ein wenig verwirrtdort soll man das Gewicht eintragen.

Alle Fische jetzt rausfangen und einzeln wiegen?
Das mach ich nicht
Die armen kriegen ja nen Schock fürs Leben

Ist das ganze auch aussagekräftig wenn ich das Gewicht weglasse?



> Arbeit, wäre auch zu heiß für das andere. War aber toll so viele Kollegen zu treffen.


Ich würd mal sagen: Lieber heißer Urlaub wie heiße Arbeit


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Anhand der Körpergröße und dem Alter der Fische kannst du in etwa auf deren Gewicht kommen. Ich hatte irgendwo mal eine Liste gesehen, wie schwer ein Farbkarpfen bei welchem Alter und / oder Größe ist bzw. sein sollte. Wenn ich sie vor dir finde, melde ich mich... Die Liste von Schrödi, ürbigens auch hier im Forum aktiv, ist schon recht genau, jedoch sollte man trotz allem, weitere Faktoren wie Sonneneinfall, Laub und Bepflanzung mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Zacky,


> Anhand der Körpergröße und dem Alter der Fische kannst du in etwa auf deren Gewicht kommen


Bis auf meine beiden Japaner sind eigentlich alle im gleichen Alter, haben aber schon Größenunterschiede von knapp 10 cm



> weitere Faktoren wie Sonneneinfall, Laub und Bepflanzung mit berücksichtigen.


Wie würdest Du das genau machen?


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Ralph

Ich wusste es doch! Die Sache mit den Größen habe ich hier auf der Website von "Koizucht-Hobby" gesehen. Ich denke anhand der Tabelle kann man vielleicht annähernd einen guten Richtwert errechnen. Und das manche Koi nicht so gut wachsen, wie andere, dass kenne ich leider auch. Ich habe ältere Kois im Teich die deutlich kleiner sind als manch 1- und 2-jähriger Koi. 

Und zu deiner anderen Frage - Naja, ich bin ja nun auch nicht der Profi, aber ich habe für mich immer so berücksichtigt, dass ich in Bezug auf dem Pflanzenbereich bzw. den Pflanzenfilter etwa den Standard eines Schwimmteiches annehme, wo ja zwischen 30-50 % der Teichfläche dann reine Pflanzenfläche sein sollte. Denn so soll sich der Schwimmteich ja eigentlich selbstständig reinigen. In Bezug auf die restlichen Faktoren schaue ich, was steht an Laub- oder Nadelbäumen in Teichnähe. Wie groß sind die Bäume und wieviel werfen sie ab, denn danach muss ich ja wieder sehen, was schafft mein Bodenablauf und der Skimmer in etwa um diese "Nahrstoffe" aus dem Teich zu holen. Wie lange dauert das dann!? Die Sonneneinstrahlung ist ja sowohl für die Bepflanzung entscheidend, damit sie gut wächst, aber auch wieder zuträglich für das Algenwachstum.

Und so komme ich dann zu folgenden Gedankengängen und Berücksichtigungen:

- bei entsprechender Teichgröße ca. 40 % Pfanzenfläche der Gesamtteichfläche (etwa Schwimmteichniveau)
- bei max. Besatzdichte in ausgewachsener Größe brauche ich so in etwa 70 % der berechneten Filtermengen (Filtermedien)
- zum Einen, erhoffe ich mir aus dieser Kombination das 70 % Filtermenge (zusätzliche Filtermedien) am Anfang des Jahres ausreichend sind, da Pflanzen erst wachsen und eine Fütterung entsprechend der Temperaturen angepasst ist und das meist nicht 100 % sind 
- zum Anderen kommen dann die 40 % Pflanzenanteil über die Sommermonate bis in den Spätherbst dazu, welche den erhöhten Nährstoffgehalt auf Grund der Sommerfütterung und Teicherwärmung mit abbauen sollten, wobei Pflanzen wohl nur einen geringen Anteil an Nährstoffen aufnehmen können und daher auch recht großzügig gepflanzt werden sollten
- auch die Sonneneinstrahlung über die Sommermonate sollte ausreichend für das Pflanzenwachstum sein, aber nicht zu lange und zu intensiv sein, die nötige Sonneneinstrahlung ergibt sich wiederum aus den ausgewählten Pflanzen (halbschattig oder vollsonnig)
- und dann im Herbst sollten die 70 % Filtermedien wieder ausreichend sein um den Überschuss an abgestorbenen Teich-Pflanzenresten im Teich bzw. dem eingewehten Laub gerecht zu werden, die Fütterung wird ja auch wieder entsprechend der sinkenden Temperaturen reduziert (Tannennadeln verrotten ja wiederum nicht, sind aber durch das Harz sicherlich doch Nährstoffeintrag)

Aber das ist jetzt nur meine Sichtweise über die verschiedenen Faktoren und muss nicht zwingend korrekt in der Berücksichtigung sein. Auch nutze ich derzeit noch nicht das max. Volumen der Filtermedien und rüste entsprechend der Teichentwicklung auf.


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hi Zacky,
das mit den '"70 % Filtermenge" ist sehr vernünftig, wenn man entsprechend jedes Jahr nachrüstet. 

Leider gehen viele davon aus, dass 400% besser sind, was meiner Ansicht nach nicht der Fall ist. 
Wie du schon gut beschreiben hast kommen externe Quellen (Laub, Pollen ..) hinzu und die zusätzlichen Flächen (Pflanzen, Bachlauf, ...) sollten abgezogen werden.

@Ralph, der Rechner verlangt nur eine Größe, das Gewicht ergibt sich dann.
Diese lässt sich auch gut mit Fotos abschätzen, bei der ein messbarer Gegenstand in der Nähe ist.

Daraus resultiert dann nicht nur die benötigte Filterfläche sondern auch die Menge an Futter.
Ich habe in der Excel Tabell auch ein paar Fotos von den kleinen hinterlegt. Die Entwicklungen lassen sich dadurch auch sehr gut verfolgen.
Schroedies Koi Rechner ist super. 

Aktuell ist bei dir eher ein Überangebot an Filterfläche, was sich ändern kann, wenn du größere drin hast.
Die paar Tosai mit 30cm machen den Teich nicht voll. Warte noch mal etwas ab.
Wenn du mal Gefallen an denen mit "ruhiger Ausstrahlung" (recht groß) gefunden hast, kann sich da über die Jahre was ändern.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Hallo Zacky, hallo Jörg,



> '"70 % Filtermenge"





> Leider gehen viele davon aus, dass 400% besser sind, was meiner Ansicht nach nicht der Fall ist



Da raucht mir im Moment doch ein wenig der Kopf:drunk

Vieleicht helfen euch ein paar Eckdaten weiter:
Sehr viel bepflanzte Fläche habe ich ja nun nicht wirklich.
Sonneneinstrahlung hab ich ca 8-9 Std., den Rest liegt der Teich zumindest im Halbschatten.

Großartigen Laubeintrag hab ich auch nicht, da der Wind das Laub was fällt in den meisten Fällen vom Teich wegweht(Muß halt öfter den Gehweg fegen)das bischen was reinfällt, putzt der Skimmer mühelos weg

Übermäßig füttern?

An Filtermedien sollte es bei mir eigentl. auch nicht mangeln, hoffe ich zumindest

In der einen Tonne hab ich so 80 - 90 L Helix belüftet, in der anderen Tonne Japanmatte in Würfeln "gepresst" zu ca 2/3. zusätzlich noch einen Filtersack mit Zeolith zum beschweren des Gitters auf der Japanmatte.
Zeolith wird natürlich regelmäßig gewechselt und regeneriert



> Die paar Tosai mit 30cm machen den Teich nicht voll. Warte noch mal etwas ab.
> Wenn du mal Gefallen an denen mit "ruhiger Ausstrahlung" (recht groß) gefunden hast, kann sich da über die Jahre was ändern.



Ich wills doch hoffen, meine Frau möchte gerne den Fischen beim wachsen zuschauen,
ich freu mich schon drauf wenn sie "groß und ruhig" werden.
Ich werd ja auch nicht jünger und brauch dann irgendwann meine Ruhe und keine Hektik

Ob ich so lange warten kannich glaub nicht

Zwei "große" werden es nächstes Jahr wohl noch werden


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen*

Joerg kannst du die Bilder vom
Showa in einen Verkaufsthread für biete verschieben?  ;-D


----------

